# Paul's journey with Team Solid.



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

10 DAY PROGRESS PICTURES ON PAGE 22 POST #319

Welcome to my new journal, I am starting this as I am now working with @solidcecil and Team Solid so thought I would start a new log to show how I get on and hopefully show some good results in the near future.

I have my new diet and training programme which is great and I am hoping for good things from it!!

I am changing from a 3 day split to a 4 day and diet is a nice change to 5 meals per day!!

I have put my starting pics up and will be uploading new pictures every two weeks for myself, my coach and everyone following can see whats happening and hopefully see progression every set of pictures.

I will also be uploading video's from time to time for form check etc and do my measurements fortnightly too.

Current stats/measurements

Age - 25

Height - 5ft11

Weight - 19st 4lbs

Chest - 46.5"

Waist(above navel) - 43"

Bicep - 18"

Thigh - 30"

Calf - 17.5"

All measurement are relaxed and unpumped



I hope you enjoy the journey.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Goodluck mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> Goodluck mate


Thanks alot mate!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Best a British to ya mate.

Hard work ahead but im sure your aware of work ahead.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Paisleylad said:


> Best a British to ya mate.
> 
> Hard work ahead but im sure your aware of work ahead.


Thanks alot mate.

I am looking forward to the hard work as I have been to lazy up till now!!!!

Thanks for popping in!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy to have you on board mate, make me proud


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

subbed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate good luck!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Happy to have you on board mate, make me proud


I will do mate, honestly people are not going to believe the changes in a few months! Nothing is going to stand in my way now!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> subbed





C.Hill said:


> Subbed mate good luck!


Thanks gents, welcome aboard!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I will do mate, honestly people are not going to believe the changes in a few months! Nothing is going to stand in my way now!!!


Perfect attitude mate. I'm excited for you


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Subbed. (again - :lol: )

Staying Natty pal?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me

Different colour knife for everyday of the week


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> Subbed. (again - :lol: )
> 
> Staying Natty pal?


Is he fck


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Subbed. (again - :lol: )
> 
> Staying Natty pal?


Welcome aboard again mate 

For now yeah, in the future I am unsure


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me
> 
> Different colour knife for everyday of the week


They cost me £4 lol



ash1981 said:


> Is he fck


Will be for now........


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

So what mate ya pic @solidcecil ? Did he tell ya who he is?  .....tell me


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> So what mate ya pic @solidcecil ? Did he tell ya who he is?  .....tell me


The wheels mate, haha. No we spoke before and I like his attitude towards his clients and his way of suiting me personally regarding budget etc.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

all the best with this man :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ncedmonds said:


> all the best with this man :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck the pair of you :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Good luck


Cheers mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Good luck the pair of you :thumb:


Nice one milky


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck mate!

Good to see another ukm pt client, should be interesting.

So far there is, team el torro, team SC, team alpha, team Pscarbs - could be a competition between the teams!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck Paul


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

faultline said:


> Subbed


Thanks mate 



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> Good to see another ukm pt client, should be interesting.
> 
> So far there is, team el torro, team SC, team alpha, team Pscarbs - could be a competition between the teams!! :lol:


Thanks alot, good luck to you aswell. Who are you with? Would be fun to have a comp, not yet though lol.



[email protected] said:


> Good luck Paul


Thanks alot jojo


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

paulandabbi said:


> Thanks alot, good luck to you aswell. Who are you with? Would be fun to have a comp, not yet though lol.


Team Pscarbs.....im not the competing type but if i did then



Just joking mate :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Team Pscarbs.....im not the competing type but if i did then
> 
> View attachment 126195
> 
> ...


Rocky 4!! One of my favourite fils of all time! I am not the type either......yet 

How long have you been with team pscarbs?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

paulandabbi said:


> Rocky 4!! One of my favourite fils of all time! I am not the type either......yet
> 
> How long have you been with team pscarbs?


Yeah, i had the R4 soundtrack CD on my ipod gym list! :lol:

7 weeks now, and feeling awesome....all my lifts are up in the gym and for once its good to have a bit of direction and a customized plan thats adding muscle and stripping away at the fat without making me feel like sh1t :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck m8, it's amazing what you can do when you have someone in the know behind you, some who has/is practicing what he/she preaches! You look a bit like Alexi sale :tongue:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Yeah, i had the R4 soundtrack CD on my ipod gym list! :lol:
> 
> 7 weeks now, and feeling awesome....all my lifts are up in the gym and for once its good to have a bit of direction and a customized plan thats adding muscle and stripping away at the fat without making me feel like sh1t :thumbup1:


Thats what I hope to achieve aswell. Nothing worse than training your heart out on your own and then not achieveing much. A coach will help me out alot.



phoenix1980 said:


> Good luck m8, it's amazing what you can do when you have someone in the know behind you, some who has/is practicing what he/she preaches! You look a bit like Alexi sale :tongue:


I will be showing amazing results in a few months all being well. 

Hmmmmmmm......... :ban: for the insult lol. Must admit I feel as old and bald and I am only 25 lmao.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dont worry about it m8 Im 32 and my hair is thining and Im forever being commented on about how Im gretting alot of grey strands of hair around the sides. Doesnt bother me its wisdom hair I say lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Dont worry about it m8 Im 32 and my hair is thining and Im forever being commented on about how Im gretting alot of grey strands of hair around the sides. Doesnt bother me its wisdom hair I say lol.


I am only 25 though  Will just start shaving it with a razor soon I think. Luckily not going grey yet though haha


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dont worry bruised willy I mean bruce wilis and jason statham pull off the shaved head look, and now that your body is getting put through its paces so will you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck with this, may i ask you why you chose to take your before pictures in the IKEA kitchen display section?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Good luck with this, may i ask you why you chose to take your before pictures in the IKEA kitchen display section?


Nice one ackee! I thought it would be a rush to do it somewhere public, the pics I took after are to naughty for here haha.

I take that as a compliment that my kitchen is nice lol. I will tell Abbi and maybe she will get off my back lmao


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck with this


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Good luck with this


Cheers mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one ackee! I thought it would be a rush to do it somewhere public, the pics I took after are to naughty for here haha.
> 
> I take that as a compliment that my kitchen is nice lol. I will tell Abbi and maybe she will get off my back lmao


Might want to come and show my mrs how to keep the kitchen tidy its always full of stuff..stuff that we never use!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate


Quite interested to see how you get on with coaching and what not so I've subbed


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Might want to come and show my mrs how to keep the kitchen tidy its always full of stuff..stuff that we never use!!


Thats women for you mate, Abbi is some crazy hoarder!!! Keeps things like a million carrier bags and other useless things and says "you never know when your going to need it"! Unless I am planning on covering the house in carrier bags I think we might be ok lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Quite interested to see how you get on with coaching and what not so I've subbed


Yeah I am quite interested too lol. Enjoy it mate and hopefully you will see good results


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats what I hope to achieve aswell. Nothing worse than training your heart out on your own and then not achieveing much. A coach will help me out alot.


You can still train on your own mate and get results, but a coach takes the guess work out :thumbup1:

SC looks like he knows his stuff, looking at the mans avi he has serious mass, on his legs at least! :laugh: waiting for him to post pics in his own journal to see he is a monster :tongue:

Do what he says and follow through with heart and passion and you will get results :beer:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Had a few beers last night :whistling: feeling it this morning. 1st night out in 6 1/2 years so had a good time but head hurts now lol.

Going to prep meals for Monday and Tuesday and chill most of today.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> In


Only just seen this bigs, more than happy to have you on board mate!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hangover has gone I think lol, only had a PB and jam sandwich allday. Being naughty tonight though and its steak with chips, onion rings, mushrooms and pepper sauce(sorry to anyone on a cut  ).

Won't be drinking again in a rush, its just Desparado is so good lol.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Any reason for the drinking and food? Is it to get it out of your system before you start?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Any reason for the drinking and food? Is it to get it out of your system before you start?


The drinking wasn't planned lol, I was only supposed to be staying for a couple but it got wild, I was doing gangnam style and everything lmao. That is my way of thinking with the food, if I get something I really like down me I will feel good for a bit and will not want it again for a while!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> The drinking wasn't planned lol, I was only supposed to be staying for a couple but it got wild, I was doing gangnam style and everything lmao. That is my way of thinking with the food, if I get something I really like down me I will feel good for a bit and will not want it again for a while!!


Don't worry you'll be allowed a cheat meal in a couple of weeks..

If your good


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Don't worry you'll be allowed a cheat meal in a couple of weeks..
> 
> If your good


Haha, thats why I am having this last one now. Never been so focused as I will be from tommorow.

I am looking forward to the fresh challenge. I have been looking on youtube today at peoples form on some of the stuff so I can get it right. Didn't know 1 or 2 but know now and its all good!!!

Good things to come!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

What does your training/diet look like? no need to go into too much detail


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, thats why I am having this last one now. Never been so focused as I will be from tommorow.
> 
> I am looking forward to the fresh challenge. I have been looking on youtube today at peoples form on some of the stuff so I can get it right. Didn't know 1 or 2 but know now and its all good!!!
> 
> Good things to come!!


That's good then, in future if your not sure just ask


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What does your training/diet look like? no need to go into too much detail


Its on a 4 day split and from what I have read it going to be alot better than my old 3 day split. Meals have gone down aswell which is good an its all alot more organised which is alot better as the stress has gone of organising everything and being able to tweek it without to much hassle. I am really looking forward to the morning lol, that sounds wierd haha.

I will be updating very regular with bits and bobs of diet and training but solid's secrets are staying that way haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well thats the steak meal gone  On to the diet tomorrow and can't wait. 1st leg day in a while aswell and I am actually looking forward to it. Squat rack won't be here for a day or two so out comes my homemade one  It will do me for one last day :thumb:


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Well thats the steak meal gone  On to the diet tomorrow and can't wait. 1st leg day in a while aswell and I am actually looking forward to it. Squat rack won't be here for a day or two so out comes my homemade one
> View attachment 126340
> It will do me for one last day :thumb:


do you eat the pot of noodles (on the left) in between sets?  jk


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cookie1983 said:


> do you eat the pot of noodles (on the left) in between sets?  jk


Haha the dog had took it out there and left it where I train and I just moved it even though I had both wheelie bins with lids open in front of me lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning shake done at 8am and meal at 10am coming very soon. Mmmmmmm rice and chicken haha.

Training is around 12.15 and its legs wooooohoooooo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats my 1st leg workout for about 6 weeks done! Now I have confused myself as I looked forward to it but it made me feel sick haha. Only got 60kg on the squats as it was the 1st time. Did 64 reps over 5 sets though so not to bad  Ended up dropping 1 set on lunges as I was honestly going to fall over 

Legs are like jelly at the minute haha can't wait to feel them later :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats my 1st leg workout for about 6 weeks done! Now I have confused myself as I looked forward to it but it made me feel sick haha. Only got 60kg on the squats as it was the 1st time. Did 64 reps over 5 sets though so not to bad  Ended up dropping 1 set on lunges as I was honestly going to fall over
> 
> Legs are like jelly at the minute haha can't wait to feel them later :lol:


Sounds like you had a good workout mate. I'm pleased :rockon:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Still training at home Paul???

Has a Cecil seen your spotter ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Still training at home Paul???
> 
> Has a Cecil seen your spotter ?


Oh yes mate, I won't leave my home gym for nothing!!!

No he hasn't seen my spotter yet lol, he will when I get a vid up next week.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh yes mate, I won't leave my home gym for nothing!!!
> 
> No he hasn't seen my spotter yet lol, he will when I get a vid up next week.


Lol

I need one of them

Labrador ain't it lol lol lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> I need one of them
> 
> Labrador ain't it lol lol lol


Haha, hes good but gets in the way from time to time lol. He is a rottie x staffie


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, hes good but gets in the way from time to time lol. He is a rottie x staffie


I know mate I'm winding you up.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I know mate I'm winding you up.


Haha b4stard lol 

You all good then?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha b4stard lol
> 
> You all good then?


Yea bud

Looking for a new job, fck all out there though lol

How's you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea bud
> 
> Looking for a new job, fck all out there though lol
> 
> How's you?


All good thanks, sore but good lol.

You looking in the same field?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All good thanks, sore but good lol.
> 
> You looking in the same *field*?


You aren't going to find many jobs there.. Maybe farmer?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> You aren't going to find many jobs there.. Maybe farmer?


Haha, well atleast I have a funny coach :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> You aren't going to find many jobs there.. Maybe farmer?


I'm thinking going for coffee beans


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good luck with this mate ! I'll be after a coach soon i think so be interested how you get on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Good luck with this mate ! I'll be after a coach soon i think so be interested how you get on here :thumbup1:


gravity, ain't it a bitch


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> gravity, ain't it a bitch


It is when you should probably be living in the sea :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Good luck with this mate ! I'll be after a coach soon i think so be interested how you get on here :thumbup1:


Haha, I love your gif's. Make sure you keep coming back and putting them in lol.

Only been with SC a few days and properly started yesterday but from the training and diet I can see some amazing things happening in the near future.

His attitude towards his clients is great aswell and he will cater for any budget aswell which is mint!! Couldn't recommened him enough.

Welcome in aswell


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I love your gif's. Make sure you keep coming back and putting them in lol.
> 
> Only been with SC a few days and properly started yesterday but from the training and diet I can see some amazing things happening in the near future.
> 
> ...


Hahaha cheers mate i will :thumb:

Yeah you can do it mate !! I lost 7st (21st to 14st) on my own with trial and error but with a good coach who knows his sh!t like Solid it would have been a lot quicker and easier so you got all the tools you need mate !!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha cheers mate i will :thumb:
> 
> Yeah you can do it mate !! I lost 7st (21st to 14st) on my own with trial and error but with a good coach who knows his sh!t like Solid it would have been a lot quicker and easier so you got all the tools you need mate !!!


Well done there mate. Thats some serious loss!! Sending reps now..... 

I will definatly be using SC to help me massively as he knows his stuff like you said. I am imagining possibly seeing abs in a year or so. Never seen mine before lol.

You all good mate? Whens your next fight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Well done there mate. Thats some serious loss!! Sending reps now.....
> 
> I will definatly be using SC to help me massively as he knows his stuff like you said. I am imagining possibly seeing abs in a year or so. Never seen mine before lol.
> 
> You all good mate? Whens your next fight?


Haha cheers mate its your turn now :thumb:

Yeah im good mate just waiting for my dog to have a operation on his knee so i can get back to training full time, next fight will be a couple of months mate :sad: wanted to stay more busy after my last fight but gotta look after my boy lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with this mate.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I am imagining possibly seeing abs in a year or so.


Fook off, you will see them a lot sooner than that if you nail the training and diet. I'm a fat old unit and I can see outlines of the very edges of my abs. It's just slow going.

With the shape you already have I would expect to see them coming through in 6months if not a bit less.

YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate its your turn now :thumb:
> 
> Yeah im good mate just waiting for my dog to have a operation on his knee so i can get back to training full time, next fight will be a couple of months mate :sad: wanted to stay more busy after my last fight but gotta look after my boy lol


Which one was yours again? I remember a pic with about 3 dogs in??? I remember its a big dog, how did he hurt his knee?

Looking forward to hearing about your next fight :thumb: Did you uploaded a vid of the last one? I never saw!!

Nice one for the reps mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good luck with this mate.


Aup mate, thanks alot. I will be doing my absolute best to achieve my goals!! Your determination has rubbed off on me lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> In :thumb:


Welcome in mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Fook off, you will see them a lot sooner than that if you nail the training and diet. I'm a fat old unit and I can see outlines of the very edges of my abs. It's just slow going.
> 
> With the shape you already have I would expect to see them coming through in 6months if not a bit less.
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!


Haha, well I have set a year as I am unsure how long it will take  I will be nailing the diet and training so hopefully you will be right 

You good mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Chest and tri's today 

All went extremely well which I was pleased about. Never done the guillotine press before it is a strange one but it got done :thumb: Feels really good but legs still aching haha.

Did my cardio after and its bye bye to 335kcal after cycling 12.3km. I was pouring with sweat during and after!!! Oh the fun!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Chest and tri's today
> 
> All went extremely well which I was pleased about. Never done the guillotine press before it is a strange one but it got done :thumb: Feels really good but legs still aching haha.
> 
> Did my cardio after and its bye bye to 335kcal after cycling 12.3km. I was pouring with sweat during and after!!! Oh the fun!!!


Well done mate. 9 more and you lose a pound


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Which one was yours again? I remember a pic with about 3 dogs in??? I remember its a big dog, how did he hurt his knee?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your next fight :thumb: Did you uploaded a vid of the last one? I never saw!!
> 
> Nice one for the reps mate!


This is him mate , he tore the acl in his knee just running about (pretty common with big dogs) so he had surgery on it, but where all the pressure goes to the good knee for a while that ends up going 40-50% of the time, and it happened to him !

Cheers mate, yeah i put the vid on here ! Here is the link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229993-my-2nd-fight.html


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Well done mate. 9 more and you lose a pound


Nice one mate, wish I had known that before but now I do that will be my target! Thanks alot.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> This is him mate
> View attachment 126490
> , he tore the acl in his knee just running about (pretty common with big dogs) so he had surgery on it, but where all the pressure goes to the good knee for a while that ends up going 40-50% of the time, and it happened to him !
> 
> Cheers mate, yeah i put the vid on here ! Here is the link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229993-my-2nd-fight.html


He is a mint dog!! When is his op? Hope it all goes well for him, is he insured or are you footing a massive bill? 

Will check out the fight later once I have got the kids from school!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> He is a mint dog!! When is his op? Hope it all goes well for him, is he insured or are you footing a massive bill?
> 
> Will check out the fight later once I have got the kids from school!!


Cheers mate, op is monday ! yeah he's insured mate but even the amount that we hve to pay first is getting a lot because he's been there so often lately lol.

Cool cheers mate !


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, well I have set a year as I am unsure how long it will take  I will be nailing the diet and training so hopefully you will be right
> 
> You good mate?


Aye pal, I'm sound. Day off tonight as I mentioned in journal.

Back tomorrow for 10x10x100kg squats and going to try the same at deads but 140kg. Then calf raises to finish off. Should be interesting. :lol:

You got any nice DOM's going on yet on this new routine?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Opposite of out.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's it going Paul?

Aching today?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looks like ur wearing a nappy mate lol

goodluck bro :laugh:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Aye pal, I'm sound. Day off tonight as I mentioned in journal.
> 
> Back tomorrow for 10x10x100kg squats and going to try the same at deads but 140kg. Then calf raises to finish off. Should be interesting. :lol:
> 
> You got any nice DOM's going on yet on this new routine?


Got some serious aching lol you will aswell after that planned session haha. What time you training mate???



Fatboy80 said:


> Opposite of out.


Welcome mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> How's it going Paul?
> 
> Aching today?


Aup mate, aching like a fooker lol. Upper body is aching aswell so I can't even support my weight to get up lmao.



eezy1 said:


> looks like ur wearing a nappy mate lol
> 
> goodluck bro :laugh:


Haha, I will remember to be wearing different shorts on the next set of pics lol.

Thanks alot for coming in mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


>


Its great to have the matrix reps in!!! The gifs are great!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

My fookin chicken was frozen at the back of the fridge. Cooking more now!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Its great to have the matrix reps in!!! The gifs are great!!!


We come in pairs mate 

NOW BUY SOME MATRIX BITCH !!!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What is all this matrix talk???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> We come in pairs mate
> 
> NOW BUY SOME MATRIX BITCH !!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Haha, do you do unflavoured whey mate? What the discount off the reps?

I used Matrix alot before but got Bulkpowders now  Can always be tempted back :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> What is all this matrix talk???


The reps have jumped in my journal as they have seen how sexy I am and want me to use there products lmao joking really haha I was just asking @jon-kent if they do unflavoured whey and what discounts he can get me


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, do you do unflavoured whey mate? What the discount off the reps?
> 
> I used Matrix alot before but got Bulkpowders now  Can always be tempted back :thumb:


No mate they dont do unflavoured, why would you want unflavoured when you could have blackcurrent,butter toffee or cookies and cream !!!

No rep discounts but if you mention me you get a signed pic of my 'come at me bro' pic with the product !! :thumb:

*While stock of pics last*


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> No mate they dont do unflavoured, why would you want unflavoured when you could have blackcurrent,butter toffee or cookies and cream !!!
> 
> No rep discounts but if you mention me you get a signed pic of my 'come at me bro' pic with the product !! :thumb:
> 
> *While stock of pics last*


Hmmmm......blackcurrant you say. Link???  (yes I know lazt [email protected] haha)

I want the pic, when you make it big I can sell it haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Hmmmm......blackcurrant you say. Link???  (yes I know lazt [email protected] haha)
> 
> I want the pic, when you make it big I can sell it haha


Haha heres the link bro http://www.matrix-nutrition.co.uk/buy.cfm/protein-other/matrix-90+-fruit-isolate-907g/79/yes/76304

Theres blackcurrent or orange (havnt had orange yet) but blackcurrent is wicked and refreshing ! (Because it isnt a 'milky' flavour)





Your welcome


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Who do you work for then Jon-Kent?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Who do you work for then Jon-Kent?


What you mean mate ? On here ??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha heres the link bro http://www.matrix-nutrition.co.uk/buy.cfm/protein-other/matrix-90+-fruit-isolate-907g/79/yes/76304
> 
> Theres blackcurrent or orange (havnt had orange yet) but blackcurrent is wicked and refreshing ! (Because it isnt a 'milky' flavour)
> 
> ...


Thats out of my price range  Why don't they do normal whey in blackcurrant!!! I think you need to get on it  I woul buy the lot haha.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats out of my price range  Why don't they do normal whey in blackcurrant!!! I think you need to get on it  I woul buy the lot haha.


Yeah its more of a treat protein i reckon mate for the summer or something ! Normal whey in blackcurrent is a good idea mate i'll tell them !


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah its more of a treat protein i reckon mate for the summer or something ! Normal whey in blackcurrent is a good idea mate i'll tell them !


Yeah please do, its like poo with water but blackcurrant would be like drinking squash :thumb:

Would like to clarify I haven't actually tasted poo to know if it is the same :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> What you mean mate ? On here ??


No for a supp company???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> No for a supp company???


Nobody mate im just a rep on here for matrix


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah please do, its like poo with water but blackcurrant would be like drinking squash :thumb:
> 
> Would like to clarify I haven't actually tasted poo to know if it is the same :lol:


Haha you need to try some new protein flavours mate if all yours taste that bad :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

How's it going mate. U got diet yet? On phone so haven't read everything


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Nobody mate im just a rep on here for matrix


How do you become a rep then mate???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> How do you become a rep then mate???


Just gotta ask or be asked by one of the companies on here mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> How's it going mate. U got diet yet? On phone so haven't read everything


Aup mate, some crazy change in your avi!!! Well done there mate! Yeah I have my diet and training sorted now just get my head down and do it 

You all good mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks mate. :-D

How's the dieting looking? Any good foods or super strict?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Thanks mate. :-D
> 
> How's the dieting looking? Any good foods or super strict?


No good food lol, well it is good food just not nice food lmao. Its all good though just a change after not being quite as strict and having the odd treat etc. Not got a cheat for atleast another 10 days so should be fun. Started thinking what I could have already lmao.

You going on holiday soon aren't you?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

;( do u get a cheat?

Ye I go away to thailand monday! im house sitting all weekend in a wicked house loads of free alcohol etc. so diet is off from this point onwards till i get back lol. just nice to have a rest its really taken its toll the past 4 months. dieting with work and my missus doing a PGCE.

cannot wait!

look forward to seeing how you get on mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ;( do u get a cheat?
> 
> Ye I go away to thailand monday! im house sitting all weekend in a wicked house loads of free alcohol etc. so diet is off from this point onwards till i get back lol. just nice to have a rest its really taken its toll the past 4 months. dieting with work and my missus doing a PGCE.
> 
> ...


Not cheat till a week on Sunday mate, you have to remember I have a lot to lose before I can have the luxuries. I am happy with it that way but it will kill me at the weekend I think.

Sounds like your on holiday already lol, how long you going to Thailand for? You been before?

I am looking forward to seeing how I get on too haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

go monday for 2 weeks! i wish i was on holiday now! had enough  never been before but the OH has. 3 nights in bangkok rest on island Koh Samui  . free drinks on plane  ill be a mess by the time i get there haha.

you doing low carb high fat/protein? or keto or u still got some carbs?

The fat will come off so fast mate youll see change in mirror all the time. make sure u get a weekly pic to compare. its mad 3 months down the line you will be a completely different shape


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> go monday for 2 weeks! i wish i was on holiday now! had enough  never been before but the OH has. 3 nights in bangkok rest on island Koh Samui  . free drinks on plane  ill be a mess by the time i get there haha.
> 
> you doing low carb high fat/protein? or keto or u still got some carbs?
> 
> The fat will come off so fast mate youll see change in mirror all the time. make sure u get a weekly pic to compare. its mad 3 months down the line you will be a completely different shape


Will be a nice holiday by the sound of it!! I hope you enjoy it, be careful of the lady boys haha unless thats you thing :laugh:

I am on:- about 175g carbs and 313g protien with 111g fats. Not sure how the are against other people as I don't really have a clue but thats why I pay a coach haha.

I am hoping to see a big change and my mind is set to achieveing it!! I will update pics every week I think but maybe once a fortnight. I will take pics every week but not sure if I will uplaod them all the time!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bring me back some fake clothes mate


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

ey up mate, looks like you are embracing this new regieme then, good on you!

What do you mean by no nice foods though? (can you give examples of a couple for instance?) I think all foods are nice when I've nailed a good session :lol: I'd probably eat my cats if I didn't have something sitting in the fridge waiting for me :lol:

What's the plan for today?

Al.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> ey up mate, looks like you are embracing this new regieme then, good on you!
> 
> What do you mean by no nice foods though? (can you give examples of a couple for instance?) I think all foods are nice when I've nailed a good session :lol: I'd probably eat my cats if I didn't have something sitting in the fridge waiting for me :lol:
> 
> ...


Aup matey, yeah I have got my head down and just riding through it :thumb: Its alot better working with SC just do what I need to do and its mint!!

I mean its just boring lol, I can't stand bland food. I love to cook nice meals and nice flavours etc but I am eating chicken, brown rice, fish etc. Even my whey is unflavoured haha

Not long finished today's training and will do a right up in a minute 

You all good mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Back and Bi's today and it felt great. Loved the curls as always!!

Cardio done aswell, did 13.46km and burned 366kcals in 20 mins which is mint.

I am really pushing myself now and feel like its getting better already :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Back and Bi's today and it felt great. Loved the curls as always!!
> 
> Cardio done aswell, did 13.46km and burned 366kcals in 20 mins which is mint.
> 
> I am really pushing myself now and feel like its getting better already :thumb:


That's perfect mate. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> That's perfect mate. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


I am impressed with the way you follow your guys journals mate,good on you,always on the ball....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I am impressed with the way you follow your guys journals mate,good on you,always on the ball....


Thanks, I like to keep up to date on day to day progress, along with the emails.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> That's perfect mate. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Nice one mate, will 100% be keeping it up


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I am impressed with the way you follow your guys journals mate,good on you,always on the ball....


This is why I wanted to work with SC. I have spoke to 4 different PT's on here and none came close to how he is!! Honestly feel I have made a good decision and the results will show it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hit or lit cardio Paul?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Hit or lit cardio Paul?


You what lol. Is that High and Low?? haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea like busta rythmes


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea like busta rythmes


Low mate  I just have it on a low resistance setting and pedal along and have some short bursts of crazyness haha

You good mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea good ta

So have you got a spinning bike then?

You take a pre workout or anything like that?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea good ta
> 
> So have you got a spinning bike then?
> 
> You take a pre workout or anything like that?


Just got a standard exercise bike mate, not a posh spinning one :lol: Unless they are the same 

No I don't use a pre workout mate, do you still use one?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got a posh spinning bike

But nowhere to put the bloody thing currently

Yea still use one, gonna get some jack3d today


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I've got a posh spinning bike
> 
> But nowhere to put the bloody thing currently
> 
> Yea still use one, gonna get some jack3d today


You posh fooker lol. Mine is in the front room  Sit there with tunes on when doing cardio. Sweat like a b!tch awell lmao :lol:

Is it the after ban jack3d? Saw it on offer somewhere but thought it was still pricey. Think it was £70 and it had a tub of sumat else aswell.

You up to much mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

How's life treating you in Burton matey?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You posh fooker lol. Mine is in the front room  Sit there with tunes on when doing cardio. Sweat like a b!tch awell lmao :lol:
> 
> Is it the after ban jack3d? Saw it on offer somewhere but thought it was still pricey. Think it was £70 and it had a tub of sumat else aswell.
> 
> You up to much mate?


The original potent one mate, never tried it but sounds strong, almost as strong as me lol

Not working today but busy as fvck


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> How's life treating you in Burton matey?


Aup mate, all good up here thanks  Hows the south?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> The original potent one mate, never tried it but sounds strong, almost as strong as me lol
> 
> Not working today but busy as fvck


Oh reet, you know some dodgy people then lol.

You buying stuff for bambinos?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> The original potent one mate, never tried it but sounds strong, almost as strong as me lol
> 
> Not working today but busy as fvck


Used to use this and loved it, have just dtarted using 'ripped freak' yesterday.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Used to use this and loved it, have just dtarted using 'ripped freak' yesterday.


And..........?????

Ain't the anth bailes stuff?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Training went extremely well today feel happy with it again!!! Got to love the cleans and press :thumbdown:

Cardio done aswell and a new PB!!! 14.09km travelled and 383kcals burnt, will be 15 stone next week lmao!!! I don't want to go that low really SC haha

Really enjoying my training at the minute and luckily it didn't rain while I was out there!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

No not buying anything yet until we have an idea of how early they will be

Apart from big stuff like buggies though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> No not buying anything yet until we have an idea of how early they will be
> 
> Apart from big stuff like buggies though


You sorted their room or you waiting for that??

Anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You live in burton in the midlands?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> And..........?????
> 
> Ain't the anth bailes stuff?


It's good mate. I liked it :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You sorted their room or you waiting for that??
> 
> Anything planned for the weekend?


Lol I'm waiting to get in my new house buddy first

Anyway your coming round to decorate it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> It's good mate. I liked it :thumb:


Stronger than jack3d though?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Stronger than jack3d though?


I don't think anything will be as strong as the old stuff. But it is good


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, all good up here thanks  Hows the south?


Same as ever mate  Really need to get up to Derby at some point soon though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You live in burton in the midlands?


Yes mate Burton upon Trent is its full name


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol I'm waiting to get in my new house buddy first
> 
> Anyway your coming round to decorate it


You pay me I come haha. I forgot your getting a new house 

When you back in work?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Same as ever mate  Really need to get up to Derby at some point soon though


How come you got to come back up this way? Choice or not!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Monday mate

Your just up the road from me.

I fancy a backyard old school session


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> How come you got to come back up this way? Choice or not!


Family, so not much choice in it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Monday mate
> 
> Your just up the road from me.
> 
> I fancy a backyard old school session


Your welcome anytime mate, not training this weekend though haha. Got a few days off then so thats all good. You want to enjoy your weekends while you have them lol we have had 1 night out in 6 years


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Family, so not much choice in it


Not good mate :thumbdown: Much else planned?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Not good mate :thumbdown: Much else planned?


Just eating far too much to be comfortable for the 10 week challenge! Need to bulk up a lot.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Just eating far too much to be comfortable for the 10 week challenge! Need to bulk up a lot.


Haha, I will have to get in your journal and have a look. You will have to tag me in there please.

I am in the other quieter 10 week challenge, its fun and is keeping me well focused along with SC's help!!

You finding it helps aswell?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I will have to get in your journal and have a look. You will have to tag me in there please.
> 
> I am in the other quieter 10 week challenge, its fun and is keeping me well focused along with SC's help!!
> 
> You finding it helps aswell?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229806-b4pjs-10-week-challenge-journal.html

Definitely got me motivated to look into getting some Blue Hearts :lol: , but seriously it has given me motivation to keep going when I don't feel like I can eat any more!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229806-b4pjs-10-week-challenge-journal.html
> 
> Definitely got me motivated to look into getting some Blue Hearts :lol: , but seriously it has given me motivation to keep going when I don't feel like I can eat any more!


Haha, I have some of them waiting in the cupboard for the right time aswell!! I have never stuck to a diet like I have this week, its killed me but I know its well worth it.

Will pop in your journal now!!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

a few days an pages late, but im in, looking forward to seeing your progress mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Your welcome anytime mate, not training this weekend though haha. Got a few days off then so thats all good. You want to enjoy your weekends while you have them lol we have had 1 night out in 6 years


1 In 6......

Good odds


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jason88 said:


> a few days an pages late, but im in, looking forward to seeing your progress mate


No worries mate, welcome in


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> 1 In 6......
> 
> Good odds


Or........1 in 2190 nights. How does that sound lmao


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Or........1 in 2190 nights. How does that sound lmao


Sh1t tbh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Sh1t tbh


Its not that bad really, we choose to do it that way. We don't like people looking after our kids overnight unless its my mum and she works alot so doesn't happen very often. We honestly prefer it the way we have it!!

Did you go out much before your lady fell pregnant?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I can do gifs now


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Its not that bad really, we choose to do it that way. We don't like people looking after our kids overnight unless its my mum and she works alot so doesn't happen very often. We honestly prefer it the way we have it!!
> 
> Did you go out much before your lady fell pregnant?


Yea all the time mate

We're both good dancers and going out into a club having a drink then having most of the people in the club watch us dance was great

Haven't done it since January though mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea all the time mate
> 
> We're both good dancers and going out into a club having a drink then having most of the people in the club watch us dance was great
> 
> Haven't done it since January though mate


So it will be different for you then but still shouldn't be to bad if you have good babysitters around like grandparents and that. We haven't got it so don't want it if that makes sense.

You like to boogy then? What kind of dancing is it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> So it will be different for you then but still shouldn't be to bad if you have good babysitters around like grandparents and that. We haven't got it so don't want it if that makes sense.
> 
> You like to boogy then? What kind of dancing is it?


Yea lots of people willing to help buddy

All sorts really. Hip hop mainly, but we can go down the jive route, that always fun at weddings etc


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea lots of people willing to help buddy
> 
> All sorts really. Hip hop mainly, but we can go down the jive route, that always fun at weddings etc


Your lucky then mate, take them up on it sometimes!!

Did you do lessons to dance or is it natural?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Your lucky then mate, take them up on it sometimes!!
> 
> Did you do lessons to dance or is it natural?


Both tbh mate

Started cos we both are naturally good on the dance floor then when we were dating we started learning


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Both tbh mate
> 
> Started cos we both are naturally good on the dance floor then when we were dating we started learning


Thats cool then mate. I am to fat to dance lmao.

oh and vidsornoashandpartneraregooddancers haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats cool then mate. I am to fat to dance lmao.
> 
> oh and vidsornoashandpartneraregooddancers haha


Lol,

I've got pics


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol,
> 
> I've got pics


Ok then......picsornoashandpartneraregooddancers

:lol:


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Just found your thread mate didn't even know you had 1 up,should of said as I'm thick at best of times ,

Your a big fella at 19st you don't look that big ,must have good solid muscle and definition and will get really good gains with a good diet and training , and I'm sure you will get just that from the help from soildcecil 

Best of luck mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You 19st big man?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Just found your thread mate didn't even know you had 1 up,should of said as I'm thick at best of times ,
> 
> Your a big fella at 19st you don't look that big ,must have good solid muscle and definition and will get really good gains with a good diet and training , and I'm sure you will get just that from the help from soildcecil
> 
> Best of luck mate


I didn't even think about it lol, glad you found it though. I am hoping I get alot from it aswell and feel that I can and will so should be good.

You doing much this weekend?



ash1981 said:


> You 19st big man?


I sure am mate, 19st 4lbs last Monday. I make fat look sexy though haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Fair one


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Fair one


Haha, most people don't realise I am 19st by just looking at me. When you imagine fat and 19st its usually alot fatter if that makes sense lol.

You good mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

It does make sense that's why I was shocked at 19st

6st heavier than me

How tall are you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> It does make sense that's why I was shocked at 19st
> 
> ...


5ft 11 mate, what about you?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol same

You sure your not that dude with the 10st bollox


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Lol same
> 
> You sure your not that dude with the 10st bollox


Haha no but Abbi says they are huge :whistling:

I am looking forward to seeing what I have under all this fat, hoping to stay above 16st atleast. Would hope for more but will see.

You doing much today mate??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha no but Abbi says they are huge :whistling:
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what I have under all this fat, hoping to stay above 16st atleast. Would hope for more but will see.
> 
> You doing much today mate??


You never know mate, once lean make sure to keep as clean as poss diet wise

This is one of my biggest downfalls, rebounding like a mad man

Cinema today amongst other things

Just finished a good push session, and 30 mins cardio

What you up to big dong???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You never know mate, once lean make sure to keep as clean as poss diet wise
> 
> This is one of my biggest downfalls, rebounding like a mad man
> 
> ...


I won't be letting it get back to how I am now once I have lost it!!

What you going to see at the cinema?

You going to start a new journal or keeping your old one? You haven't been there for 2 days lol.

I am prepping food mate  Just weighed out shakes for all week(morning,PWO and evening) and cooking some lovely chicken in a min. Got to take eldest to a party at 1 but I won't be staying with her. Not my scene really haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I won't be letting it get back to how I am now once I have lost it!!
> 
> What you going to see at the cinema?
> 
> ...


Good attitude Paul

I'm going to see world war z in 3d mate, not my kind of film but we have free tickets so why not

Gonna start a new one mate but probably after the twins are here or even start of next year. Just want to browse round here and get my head down for abit

Feel let down abit by what's happened so just want all things to figure themselves out and have some good banter and with Jim. He knows his stuff

No that's not my kind of deal either lol, fair play though

Prep prep prep


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Good attitude Paul
> 
> I'm going to see world war z in 3d mate, not my kind of film but we have free tickets so why not
> 
> ...


Sharpy said that was good!! Not seen it myself but it does look mint!!

Cool, make sure to let me know when you do a new one. What actually happened then as you haven't told me what went on, from what I can tell you have been p!ssed about or something.

Can't stand these bloody parties lol, she goes to so many its unreal!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I can imagine its all go especially with girls, so I'm fcked

Yea I'm not gonna write it out but I was messed about, IMO.

With him he's a mate, we have banter, I have his phone number and what's app, get answers straight away


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I can imagine its all go especially with girls, so I'm fcked
> 
> Yea I'm not gonna write it out but I was messed about, IMO.
> 
> With him he's a mate, we have banter, I have his phone number and what's app, get answers straight away


Yeah its all to come mate, its crazy how quick they grow up!! My 5 year old already says she likes boys but luckily its Harry fooking Styles from One Direction haha.

Like I say I didn't know anything about it apart from reading what you had put on here. Its in the past now mate so can only look to the future.

Its always good to be able to ask the questions and that, I do it all the time I bet I am winding SC up lmao


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

My girls aren't gonna like Harry styles or any of those clowns lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> My girls aren't gonna like Harry styles or any of those clowns lol


She likes lads with long hair lol, maybe its because I have a shaved head and big so she likes the skinny, long haired puffters haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> She likes lads with long hair lol, maybe its because I have a shaved head and big so she likes the skinny, long haired puffters haha


The kind you I hate I bet lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> The kind you I hate I bet lol


Like you wouldn't believe lol, can't stand them!!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I didn't even think about it lol, glad you found it though. I am hoping I get alot from it aswell and feel that I can and will so should be good.
> 
> You doing much this weekend?
> 
> I sure am mate, 19st 4lbs last Monday. I make fat look sexy though haha


Afternoon fella ,

I'm sure soildcecil has give you a good diet to keep that muscle and build more and shed some of that fat , I'd say 6 month down the line and you will look like a different person 

Well iv just got my diet and weight routine from our buddy SC , so just sent the mrs shopping and I'm researching the weight technique on utube , no point doing the weights if not done correct 

I was meant to be finishing off my garden Iv got 350 flag stones to lay, been doing the pin curb " outer boarder " after work ready for the weekend , but know its on hold as researching , the mrs ain't happy as my back garden is like a building site lol , she wants some stuff done around the house so that should keep her off my ack till next weekend I hope

Your self ?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Just a quick question bud , how did you get " team solid " above your avatar ? No no good with comps been looking for the last 15mins lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Afternoon fella ,
> 
> I'm sure soildcecil has give you a good diet to keep that muscle and build more and shed some of that fat , I'd say 6 month down the line and you will look like a different person
> 
> ...


I will look a different person in 6 months I am determined!!! The diet is perfect and now I am flavouring the meat its alot better. Still looking forward to a cheat though haha.

I did the exact same thing with Youtube when I got my training lol. Its a good place to learn and get correct form, if you are every unsure put a vid on your journal and people will let you know. I did it in my old journal and learnt that my form was quite good 

I need to get doing the garden too but I want to relax lol, I will do it tomorrow  I am getting some sleepers soon to stagger my garden so that will be a nice workout moving them about!!

Going in your journal now to ask you questions lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Just a quick question bud , how did you get " team solid " above your avatar ? No no good with comps been looking for the last 15mins lol


If you go to settings and edit profile on the left and its under custom title or something similar. Not 100% you will be able to do it till your a bronze member although I may be wrong


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> If you go to settings and edit profile on the left and its under custom title or something similar. Not 100% you will be able to do it till your a bronze member although I may be wrong


Yeah iv been on other forums before and I'm sure it's been like you said but I can not do it yet , so yeah you must be right , must have to be bronze member first 

Cheers mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Yeah iv been on other forums before and I'm sure it's been like you said but I can not do it yet , so yeah you must be right , must have to be bronze member first
> 
> Cheers mate


You have about 2 weeks then  Over to yours now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah its all to come mate, its crazy how quick they grow up!! My 5 year old already says she likes boys but luckily its Harry fooking Styles from One Direction haha.
> 
> Like I say I didn't know anything about it apart from reading what you had put on here. Its in the past now mate so can only look to the future.
> 
> Its always good to be able to ask the questions and that, I do it all the time I bet I am winding SC up lmao


My daughter likes Harry too,she is four and a half,one way to sort this out then,,,,


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> My daughter likes Harry too,she is four and a half,one way to sort this out then,,,,


Haha, before she is old enough to truly understand liking boys I will teach her that boys with long hair and skinny isn't going to go down well with me and when I meet him I will slap him haha.

You all good bigs?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, before she is old enough to truly understand liking boys I will teach her that boys with long hair and skinny isn't going to go down well with me and when I meet him I will slap him haha.
> 
> You all good bigs?


got a 7 month year old and already think of how many people are gunna get chased down street, gives me motivation though for the whole my dad's bigger than your dad situation


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you trained yet this morning Paul?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

saxondale said:


> you trained yet this morning Paul?


I've been nice enough to give him weekends off


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> got a 7 month year old and already think of how many people are gunna get chased down street, gives me motivation though for the whole my dad's bigger than your dad situation


I know the feeling lol, going to be some good cardio lmao.

You all good mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you trained yet this morning Paul?


As coach says I get the weekend off


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I know the feeling lol, going to be some good cardio lmao.
> 
> You all good mate?


High intensity aswell lol

Yeah all good baring doms on legs mate you?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I've been nice enough to give him weekends off


an hour on a weekend is worth two in the week.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I've been nice enough to give him weekends off


Top man!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> High intensity aswell lol
> 
> Yeah all good baring doms on legs mate you?


Very high lmao.

I swear my legs still ached a little Friday after Training them Monday lol so I know how your feeeling. I am all good mate thanks, you up to much?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Very high lmao.
> 
> I swear my legs still ached a little Friday after Training them Monday lol so I know how your feeeling. I am all good mate thanks, you up to much?


I feel it a week later sometimes haha and just cracking on with cooking eggs mate you


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> I feel it a week later sometimes haha and just cracking on with cooking eggs mate you


Fook all mate, going to do the garden later but other than that nothing!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Fook all mate, going to do the garden later but other than that nothing!!


Oo the dreaded garden lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Oo the dreaded garden lol


Yeah its a bit wild lmao, I am going to slab the fooker and be done with grass!! It does my head in having to mow it all the time.

You got a garden or are you clever enough to live in an apartment lol


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Got a garden mate but there block paved haha


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good luck with this Paul, I am sure you will smash it.

But on an earlier post.... Them shorts do look a little bit like nappies


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Good luck with this Paul, I am sure you will smash it.
> 
> But on an earlier post.... Them shorts do look a little bit like nappies


Aup mate, thanks alot and I am really determined to smash it 

I will never wear them shorts for pics again!!! I didn't want to wear just boxers incase he slipped out lmao.

Hows everything going?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, before she is old enough to truly understand liking boys I will teach her that boys with long hair and skinny isn't going to go down well with me and when I meet him I will slap him haha.
> 
> You all good bigs?


Very tired today,but good otherwise!

You out in the sun?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Very tired today,but good otherwise!
> 
> You out in the sun?


Tired through lack of carbs or sleep?

I will be out in it in about half hour just got a few things to sort 1st. Not actually that sunny here though 

You doing much today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Tired through lack of carbs or sleep?
> 
> I will be out in it in about half hour just got a few things to sort 1st. Not actually that sunny here though
> 
> You doing much today?


Both,3 nights cardio in our establishment,Mrs Lbs has turned into a raving nympho,i mean I like 3 mins to reload the popgun,but that is simply too long in my new streamlined physic!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Both,3 nights cardio in our establishment,Mrs Lbs has turned into a raving nympho,i mean I like 3 mins to reload the popgun,but that is simply too long in my new streamlined physic!


Haha, well your having a good time then :rockon:

You will be even more streamlined if you carry on lol. Suprised you not at the van!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, well your having a good time then :rockon:
> 
> You will be even more streamlined if you carry on lol. Suprised you not at the van!


Work stopped play during day!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Work stopped play during day!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to work haha

I am sure after work the fun will re-commence :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thanks alot and I am really determined to smash it
> 
> I will never wear them shorts for pics again!!! I didn't want to wear just boxers incase he slipped out lmao.
> 
> Hows everything going?


All good here cheers m8.

Fooking starving though doing biglbs shakes only lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> All good here cheers m8.
> 
> Fooking starving though doing biglbs shakes only lol


Your as mad as him then lmao!! I don't know how you can do it lol. What do you have in your shake? Just whey or other things too?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> All good here cheers m8.
> 
> Fooking starving though doing biglbs shakes only lol


You having a go?

Silly amounts of sex is the real key mate and I am afraid you need to do all the work and be inventive with positions so that you hit most of your body parts,missionary being one of the best,supporting your own weight for the absolute maximum

Remember Max of three shakes(one every 8 hrs),nothing at all else,shake must be just whey and water

The only advantage is I use peptides,which ups the Gh output grately,enhancing fat burn,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Your as mad as him then lmao!! I don't know how you can do it lol. What do you have in your shake? Just whey or other things too?


I resemble that remark!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I resemble that remark!


Mad in a good way  haha. Thanks for the reps mate, sending some back now :thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup just whey and water. Bit light headed though lol.

Biggy I done a little cardio this am with hoodie on so sex tonight tempted to put hoodie on rofl dont think the mrs would be happy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Yup just whey and water. Bit light headed though lol.
> 
> Biggy I done a little cardio this am with hoodie on so sex tonight tempted to put hoodie on rofl dont think the mrs would be happy


I would be pretty little headed on 3 shakes lol. How long do you plan on doing it?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I would be pretty little headed on 3 shakes lol. How long do you plan on doing it?


Well was going to do 2 days but I think I will have some chicken later 

Only had one shake up to now and feeling ok.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Well was going to do 2 days but I think I will have some chicken later
> 
> Only had one shake up to now and feeling ok.


A bit of chicken shouldn't hurt, should it? lol

I honestly couldn't do it I don't think, saying that I have never tried it but don't fancy it really lol.

You all good then mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> A bit of chicken shouldn't hurt, should it? lol
> 
> I honestly couldn't do it I don't think, saying that I have never tried it but don't fancy it really lol.
> 
> You all good then mate?


Im fine, a little sweaty from my 2 hour walk with dogs. Chill out now for a little then getting some cardio done, then chill again before doing some weights later.

Whats your plan for today and weights? cardio?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Im fine, a little sweaty from my 2 hour walk with dogs. Chill out now for a little then getting some cardio done, then chill again before doing some weights later.
> 
> Whats your plan for today and weights? cardio?


Done Legs  and cardio so bring on the doms lol. What you training later at the Gym?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Todays training was ok  Didn't feel like I could do anything today, I feel really tired even though I slept well. Managed to do most of it though just dropped the odd set of things. Cardio done but not PB on that today 

On to tomorrow and a better day!!!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

On to tomorrow and a better day!!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Done Legs  and cardio so bring on the doms lol. What you training later at the Gym?


Back and tri's. I train at home mate less hassle


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I love the way Team Solid care about each other and help each other out 

Nice one guys :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I love the way Team Solid care about each other and help each other out
> 
> Nice one guys :thumb:


Careful, dutch has got the mushy stuff patented I think


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> On to tomorrow and a better day!!!


That's the attitude mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Back and tri's. I train at home mate less hassle


I train at home too, its a million times better IMO. Much on for today mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You not allowed to post workouts then mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You not allowed to post workouts then mate?


Aup mate, I have never asked if i'm honest but I just feel out of respect for SC I will post little bits and bobs. It my precious programme lmao.

You all good mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm just at a recruitment day at BMW

Ill tell you in about an hour

Yea I'm ok

What did you train yesterday?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Todays training was ok  Didn't feel like I could do anything today, I feel really tired even though I slept well. Managed to do most of it though just dropped the odd set of things. Cardio done but not PB on that today
> 
> On to tomorrow and a better day!!!


What do you think the reason was for struggling? Just one of those tired days in general?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I'm just at a recruitment day at BMW
> 
> Ill tell you in about an hour
> 
> ...


Oooooooohhhh BMW nice one mate, hope it goes well.

Glad your well, is the missus all good too?

I trained legs yesterday mate, did you train?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> What do you think the reason was for struggling? Just one of those tired days in general?


Yeah mate, think it was just one of them days. I hate it when I have them but I have realised now I just have to make sure it doesn't affect my diet and the rest of the weeks training which it won't!!!

You alright mate?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah mate, think it was just one of them days. I hate it when I have them but I have realised now I just have to make sure it doesn't affect my diet and the rest of the weeks training which it won't!!!
> 
> You alright mate?


yeah, all good ta. Trained chest this morning, had a bit of an odd twinge in shoulder, so cut session short, first niggle I've had in ages. Might be from all the extra stuff I've been doing on site, humping the blocks around.

I know what you mean, that's when I tend to think 'sod it' and diet goes to pot. Determined to stay on track this time though!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> yeah, all good ta. Trained chest this morning, had a bit of an odd twinge in shoulder, so cut session short, first niggle I've had in ages. Might be from all the extra stuff I've been doing on site, humping the blocks around.
> 
> I know what you mean, that's when I tend to think 'sod it' and diet goes to pot. Determined to stay on track this time though!


I know what you mean, you have a bad day and think fook it whats the point. Thats how I was till last week when I realised no matter what I want the results so will do my best to get them!!

What supps do you take for joints etc?? Maybe something like Cod liver oil would help with the shoulder.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't really take any supps for joints. I'm on keto, so fats are nice n high anyway. I think it might be muscular. It's fine when doing shoulder db press weirdly, just notice it more when db press on bench for chest


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Don't really take any supps for joints. I'm on keto, so fats are nice n high anyway. I think it might be muscular. It's fine when doing shoulder db press weirdly, just notice it more when db press on bench for chest


Oh reet, not sure then mate. Don't know much really lmao.

You working today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Oooooooohhhh BMW nice one mate, hope it goes well.
> 
> Glad your well, is the missus all good too?
> 
> I trained legs yesterday mate, did you train?


Yea mate I trained pull session. Went well. Very tired though

Yea we are all ok cheers

What exercises did you do for legs?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh reet, not sure then mate. Don't know much really lmao.
> 
> You working today?


Sort of! Waiting around for a delivery of stone on the building site, then making up frame for the windows and doors ready for brickies. Back to 'normal' work tomorrow! You?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate I trained pull session. Went well. Very tired though
> 
> Yea we are all ok cheers
> 
> What exercises did you do for legs?


Squats normal and front

lunges

calf raises

sldl

What time you leaving BMW?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Sort of! Waiting around for a delivery of stone on the building site, then making up frame for the windows and doors ready for brickies. Back to 'normal' work tomorrow! You?


Not doing much mate, I am chilling waiting to train and then doing a bit more garden if the rain stays away.

Are you building your own house or is that someone else?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Not doing much mate, I am chilling waiting to train and then doing a bit more garden if the rain stays away.
> 
> Are you building your own house or is that someone else?


Yeah we are, groundworks just finishing, been a delay though, waiting on beams for floor.

Got a day off today?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> Yeah we are, groundworks just finishing, been a delay though, waiting on beams for floor.
> 
> Got a day off today?


I don't work mate as my wife has a condition where she can't leave the house alone so I am her carer technically.

How long do you think till your finished? I would love to see pics, I really appreciate houses that have been built with passion rather than these houses that are chucked up everywhere there is a few foot of space.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I don't work mate as my wife has a condition where she can't leave the house alone so I am her carer technically.
> 
> How long do you think till your finished? I would love to see pics, I really appreciate houses that have been built with passion rather than these houses that are chucked up everywhere there is a few foot of space.


Ah I see. That must be more than a full time job, FairPlay to you.

Not really sure, we're hoping to have it water tight by Xmas, the only thing that'll slow us down will be budget.

Yeah we're keep a photo diary of it all, will post some pics up at some point.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Ey up pal, nice legs session yesterday there. :thumb:

How's the diet going now? Have you got used the boring foods? :lol: spiced them up with anything good?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Ey up pal, nice legs session yesterday there. :thumb:
> 
> How's the diet going now? Have you got used the boring foods? :lol: spiced them up with anything good?


Aup mate, yeah it was ok not amazing as it didn't feel right but I did it!! Todays was much better 

Diet is going great, got the lovely wifey making a little seasoning that she can do. Not sure whats in it but its great haha. Hows everything with you mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Training was a million times better today, really pushed myself an I am very happy now!!!

The guillotine press are unreal I really like them!!

Cardio was smashed today!!! 14.76km and 401kcals in 20 mins!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.

Very happy with today!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Squats normal and front
> 
> lunges
> 
> ...


Home now paul


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Home now paul


How did it go mate??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Got the job

Now I have to make the biggest decision of my life lol

In less than 24 hrs


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Got the job
> 
> Now I have to make the biggest decision of my life lol
> 
> In less than 24 hrs


Mate to me its a no brainer but you do have to think about travelling costs, work hours, pay difference, holidays and all that sh!te. You going on to the line or something else?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Mate to me its a no brainer but you do have to think about travelling costs, work hours, pay difference, holidays and all that sh!te. You going on to the line or something else?


On the line.

Better money, have to drive own car, thinking of getting a moped

Work hours are set so no unpaid overtime

Either way I'm gonna hate both

Ill lose the freedom but who knows, I feel like I'm in the frying pan now so that old saying can go out the window


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> On the line.
> 
> Better money, have to drive own car, thinking of getting a moped
> 
> ...


I have put my thought in your to stay or not thread mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers paulo


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers paulo


Your welcome mate, they are only my opinions though. Go with what you feel is best mate


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Training was a million times better today, really pushed myself an I am very happy now!!!
> 
> The guillotine press are unreal I really like them!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good work out , and 14.7km in 20mins is good bud


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Sounds like a good work out , and 14.7km in 20mins is good bud


Haha, I don't know what other people get but it was enough for me. Felt like a fat Bradley Wiggins doing the Tour De France lmao.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I don't know what other people get but it was enough for me. Felt like a fat Bradley Wiggins doing the Tour De France lmao.


Lol I thought that time was quick ! i was going to say you must of been on a bike cause I couldn't run that fast and used to be a army when I was young and was up there with the best of them lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Lol I thought that time was quick ! i was going to say you must of been on a bike cause I couldn't run that fast and used to be a army when I was young and was up there with the best of them lol


Haha, I don't run i'm 19 stone. My knees would probably give up after 10 metres lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

No training today 

Food is still going good thanks to be able to use a little flavour!!

Not 100% how but the scales say I am at 18st 8lbs down from 19st 4lbs on Monday 24th June!! They must lie lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> No training today
> 
> Food is still going good thanks to be able to use a little flavour!!
> 
> Not 100% how but the scales say I am at 18st 8lbs down from 19st 4lbs on Monday 24th June!! They must lie lol


Wow! Nice one mate, that's a great loss :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Wow! Nice one mate, that's a great loss :thumb:


Nice one mate, feel better already. Got a feeling good things will be coming in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> No training today
> 
> Food is still going good thanks to be able to use a little flavour!!
> 
> Not 100% how but the scales say I am at 18st 8lbs down! from 19st 4lbs on Monday 24th June!! They must lie lol


brilliant mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one mate, feel better already. Got a feeling good things will be coming in the next few weeks!!!


They sure will 

Have you seen my email pal?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> brilliant mate


Cheers mate, I hope it keeps going this quick lol.

You good mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> They sure will
> 
> Have you seen my email pal?


The email from yesterday? If it is yeah thats mint mate thanks alot!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate, I hope it keeps going this quick lol.
> 
> You good mate?


Yeah bang on mate, how'd training going


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah bang on mate, how'd training going


Had a bit of a sh!t day Monday but Tuesday was all good. Broke the 400kcals burned in 20 mins so well happy with that.

You up to much mate?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Had a bit of a sh!t day Monday but Tuesday was all good. Broke the 400kcals burned in 20 mins so well happy with that.
> 
> You up to much mate?


Good stuff mate glad everything's going well and just work at 3


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> The email from yesterday? If it is yeah thats mint mate thanks alot!!


No worries mate, thank you


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Afternoon pal. What you got planned for today?

those herb/spice packets your wife is making sound good, I just get lazy and either don't bother with flavours or go and buy a bleeding great bottle of chilli sauce :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Afternoon pal. What you got planned for today?
> 
> those herb/spice packets your wife is making sound good, I just get lazy and either don't bother with flavours or go and buy a bleeding great bottle of chilli sauce :lol:


Aup mate, not much planned for today. What about you?

Yeah they are great, I should start selling them lol. I have to have the flavour because if its bland I won't enjoy it at all and I want to enjoy my diet because thats more important to me than training!!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey mate , that's some weight you lost there , also you got to think you would of put some muscle on since then so I'd say you've done great , keep up the good work 

Oh and what's this then about sauces ? I'm in need of adding some flavour to my diet but with out the added calories , spread the joy  what's the recipe lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey mate , that's some weight you lost there , also you got to think you would of put some muscle on since then so I'd say you've done great , keep up the good work
> 
> Oh and what's this then about sauces ? I'm in need of adding some flavour to my diet but with out the added calories , spread the joy  what's the recipe lol


Aup mate, thanks alot. I am hoping the pictures on Saturday will do me justice aswell. I don't think I look different but Abbi says I do.

Haha, I will have to ask wifey as I haven't got a clue lol. I know its a rub but unsure of the calories of it etc, Abbi just rustled it up from the spice rack.

You all good mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thanks alot. I am hoping the pictures on Saturday will do me justice aswell. I don't think I look different but Abbi says I do.
> 
> Haha, I will have to ask wifey as I haven't got a clue lol. I know its a rub but unsure of the calories of it etc, Abbi just rustled it up from the spice rack.
> 
> You all good mate?


Can't wait for the pics mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Can't wait for the pics mate


I am looking forward to them too but am a bit nervous incase there isn't much change.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am looking forward to them too but am a bit nervous incase there isn't much change.


There will be mate with 10lbs shifted! It's hard to notice change when you see yourself every day.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> There will be mate with 10lbs shifted! It's hard to notice change when you see yourself every day.


We shall see Saturday 

Do you want them 1st thing in the morining?

Also I am slobbering thinking about my cheat meal, is that still going ahead? If so what are the rules?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> We shall see Saturday
> 
> Do you want them 1st thing in the morining?
> 
> Also I am slobbering thinking about my cheat meal, is that still going ahead? If so what are the rules?


Yes mate, take the photos just after you've weighed yourself.

Il email you also.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> No training today
> 
> Food is still going good thanks to be able to use a little flavour!!
> 
> Not 100% how but the scales say I am at 18st 8lbs down from 19st 4lbs on Monday 24th June!! They must lie lol


Well done mate,are you doing my cardio regime????


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,are you doing my cardio regime????


Haha, no not doing that everyday but thats the extra cardio when we do lmao. Doing 20 mins on the bike on training days. Something seems to be working so all good 

You have shown me with good dedication and the right knowledge(not mine but solid's lol) the weight will come off so I am doing my best!!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thanks alot. I am hoping the pictures on Saturday will do me justice aswell. I don't think I look different but Abbi says I do.
> 
> Haha, I will have to ask wifey as I haven't got a clue lol. I know its a rub but unsure of the calories of it etc, Abbi just rustled it up from the spice rack.
> 
> You all good mate?


Sorry for the late Reply bud , just had a little snooze , one min I'm sitting looking at screen next I'm out cold ,

Yeah when you see your self every day it's hard to tell , it's when you see a stranger they be like holly fuk you've lost some weight 

Yeah no worries about the secret recipe , got a few up my sleeve my self 

Yeah I'm ok was a bit tierd , and my calf are killing me I can not straight my knees lol so you can imagine how I'm walking with bent knees with a pain look on my face lol , glad it's a rest day today might help them , plus iv taken rest of week off to , need my garden finished off before this summer is finished

Your your self bud ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, no not doing that everyday but thats the extra cardio when we do lmao. Doing 20 mins on the bike on training days. Something seems to be working so all good
> 
> You have shown me with good dedication and the right knowledge(not mine but solid's lol) the weight will come off so I am doing my best!!


You are are doing great mate keep at it and thanks:thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I have been naughty.........I took some pics a few days early and have compared them. Bit happier now, not a huge change but its definatly got better. Pretty happy with them although they will be better at the 4 week time!!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

:



paulandabbi said:


> Well I have been naughty.........I took some pics a few days early and have compared them. Bit happier now, not a huge change but its definatly got better. Pretty happy with them although they will be better at the 4 week time!!


 mg: :nono: lol joking mate , good to hear it had a positive effect


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Sorry for the late Reply bud , just had a little snooze , one min I'm sitting looking at screen next I'm out cold ,
> 
> Yeah when you see your self every day it's hard to tell , it's when you see a stranger they be like holly fuk you've lost some weight
> 
> ...


No worries mate, you sleep when you want I am always here haha.

I have taken some pics and can see some difference which has cheered me up abit but I don't know if its enough or if I am expecting to much :confused1: We will see what others think in a few days!!

I will get Abbi to tell me and send it over to you mate, its a kind of Morrocan thing 

Nice one having the rest of the week off just a bummer you have to do the garden instead. Get it readu for summer and have a nice BBQ but you can only have 200g of chicken and 50g of rice haha oh and some veg 

Myself I am being lazy lol, I did the tea so now I am chilling. Never thought it would be so easy to cook spag bol for the wife and kids and not even want to have it. I just had my eggs 

You doing much this evening?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You are are doing great mate keep at it and thanks:thumb:


Cheers mate and you keep it up to. We will both be skinny soon lmao, jokes


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> No worries mate, you sleep when you want I am always here haha.
> 
> I have taken some pics and can see some difference which has cheered me up abit but I don't know if its enough or if I am expecting to much :confused1: We will see what others think in a few days!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha good to know iv a shoulder to cry on when me doms are giving is hell like bloody now lol man feel a tear coming on pmsl Jk

Yeah no rest for the wicked fella , but I'm use to it 

Nothing wrong with chilling out wish I could do more of it , not jealous at all

Yeah some how BBQ brown rice don't seen appetising lol but I'm allowed a cheat day I hope :innocent:

Well I'm not that sadistic and stay well out the way when the mrs is cooking , like tonight it was my fav home made lasagne ah man it's to die for 

I ain't had my eggs but Really looking forward to them hehe

Up to nothing much now just chilling , your self ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Ha ha good to know iv a shoulder to cry on when me doms are giving is hell like bloody now lol man feel a tear coming on pmsl Jk
> 
> Yeah no rest for the wicked fella , but I'm use to it
> 
> ...


Maybe the rice should be done indoors lol, and do the chicken on the BBQ. Will be hard cooking all the other nice food but maybe save it for a cheat day haha.

I am allowed a cheat meal Saturday(not rubbing it in though :whistling: ) 1st one in 2 weeks so looking forward to it. Not going to go mad though I want results asap so a decent meal but not OTT. You should be allowed one soon 

Mmmmmmmm eggs lol, nice and plain haha. I just put a bit of black pepper on them. You enjoying the diet then?

I am sat on laptop while wifey watches Coronation Street


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Maybe the rice should be done indoors lol, and do the chicken on the BBQ. Will be hard cooking all the other nice food but maybe save it for a cheat day haha.
> 
> I am allowed a cheat meal Saturday(not rubbing it in though :whistling: ) 1st one in 2 weeks so looking forward to it. Not going to go mad though I want results asap so a decent meal but not OTT. You should be allowed one soon
> 
> ...


Yeah think it be wise to leave the rice indoors  Oh can not wait to do a bit chicken on the BBQ  with roasted veg on a skewer nom nom nom 

Good to keep to the diet mate , and sticking it for 2 weeks is a achievement in its self , give your self a pat on the back

So what's it going to be for the cheat day a big 10oz rib eye with loads of new potatoes mushroom and covered in pepper corn sauce , that's my fav meal , " wipes away a tear " lol

Not sure if I'm allowed a cheat day or not seeing as I'm bulking will have to ask that1 ,

The diet is fine mate , honest I'm a real picky kind of guy any ways , I like my food bland/plain

Don't touch chocolate haven't in yrs easy 10/15 yrs , well apart from the odd nibble here and there but never a half a bar , don't eat dairy products apart from milk , Don't like cakes , creams , custard , honest this diet isn't that bad, just need to give it a bit more flavour ,

I'm just chilling on the iPad can crash right out on the couch  the mrs is pottering around the house while I chill


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Yeah think it be wise to leave the rice indoors  Oh can not wait to do a bit chicken on the BBQ  with roasted veg on a skewer nom nom nom
> 
> Good to keep to the diet mate , and sticking it for 2 weeks is a achievement in its self , give your self a pat on the back
> 
> ...


I am still trying to decide what I want, so much to choose from and I only get 1 in 2 weeks so have to think hard. Hmmmmmm

You should be allowed a cheat mate, bulking your even more likely I think.

The diet does sound very easy for you then, I am the opposite lol. I like nice tasting food an sauces etc.

Are you allowed the sachets of flavour or they no good? They would be dead easy to flavour everything then.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I am still trying to decide what I want, so much to choose from and I only get 1 in 2 weeks so have to think hard. Hmmmmmm
> 
> You should be allowed a cheat mate, bulking your even more likely I think.
> 
> ...


now you know how those guys on death row feel like , I'd be like sir I need another 10 yrs to think of that 1 lol ,

Yeah the diet ain't to bad as I mix pepper /mushroom then add some tobacco sauce gives it a nice kick , I fact got me mouth watering g just thinking about it might go do some eggs iv had boils since start , might try them scrabbled tonight and with some pepper on like you says 

Iv not asked what I'm allowed to add just yet I'm going to wait till I can not take it just plain no more then ask should be good for a few more weeks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are pictures of my 10 day progress, I am pretty happy with the results so far and will keep it going too.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I think the two back shots do you the most justice pal. Nice change in outline and some strong definition coming through. Good work so far, keep it up! :thumb:

Edit: Also buy some non nappy like shorts :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lower back/live handle area has come in a fair amount in such a short time, can't believe you say you don't notice that as surely clothiers will feel different?!

First post too in here so best of luck in your continued journey 

Not that you'll need any luck if you listen to the boss and follow your orders!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> I think the two back shots do you the most justice pal. Nice change in outline and some strong definition coming through. Good work so far, keep it up! :thumb:
> 
> Edit: Also buy some non nappy like shorts :lol:


The back pics are my favourite lol, still got alot to do on the front. Happy to say its only been 10 days though!!

You good mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Lower back/live handle area has come in a fair amount in such a short time, can't believe you say you don't notice that as surely clothiers will feel different?!
> 
> First post too in here so best of luck in your continued journey
> 
> Not that you'll need any luck if you listen to the boss and follow your orders!


Aup mate, nice one for coming in!! Yeah I feel my love handles have come on better than the rest but am happy for the timescale.

I will be just doing as the boss says and see what I can do.

Are you competing this weekend? I am sure I read it somehwere lol.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Aye pal, I'm grand. Just updated my journal, and feeling happy.

Think I'm going to go and hammer legs for half an hour tomorrow just to finish up before the weekend. Will have been 4 days training, Friday off, back sat, sunday off.

Those back shots are awesome, such a change in shape in such a short time. Cecil is doing you right!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Aye pal, I'm grand. Just updated my journal, and feeling happy.
> 
> Think I'm going to go and hammer legs for half an hour tomorrow just to finish up before the weekend. Will have been 4 days training, Friday off, back sat, sunday off.
> 
> Those back shots are awesome, such a change in shape in such a short time. Cecil is doing you right!


Will pop in your journal soon then mate!

Glad the shots look ok, I wasn't to sure myself as I didn't feel great about them but feel alot better now haha.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, nice one for coming in!! Yeah I feel my love handles have come on better than the rest but am happy for the timescale.
> 
> I will be just doing as the boss says and see what I can do.
> 
> Are you competing this weekend? I am sure I read it somehwere lol.


See you around kieran's journal a lot, ill be checking in you seem to have your head on right! Should do well.

Yep this Sunday mate, alls gone to plan on track for coming in shredded. final last few days to endure now


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd be very happy with that change in just 10 days , give yourself a pat on the back big fella ,

As people have ssid already , waist line has come in and you can see the change more in your back , as there's less fat there ,

Just wait another 2 to 3 weeks and you be a different person

So don't go and spoil it with that cheat day mind lol

Keep up The good work  .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work mate!! 10 days........ Imagine 10 weeks.

Good lad :beer:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> See you around kieran's journal a lot, ill be checking in you seem to have your head on right! Should do well.
> 
> Yep this Sunday mate, alls gone to plan on track for coming in shredded. final last few days to endure now


Yeah it must be in there I saw about you competing. I do have my head in the right place now and am hoping to see good things.

Good luck in the show mate, I imagine the prep is a pretty hard thing to do but when you have worked hard to build up to it its that final step before the lights. Are you going to put pics up before the show or is it a secret lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> I'd be very happy with that change in just 10 days , give yourself a pat on the back big fella ,
> 
> As people have ssid already , waist line has come in and you can see the change more in your back , as there's less fat there ,
> 
> ...


Aup mate, nice one for that 

I am alot happier with the change now, I keep looking at the pics and thinking it has only been 10 days. I can't expect to walk on stage after 10 days can I really lol.

I am looking forward to the end of month 1 to see how it looks then. Its all falling in to place and is alot easier than I thought.

I won't be going mad on the cheat day just enjoying a nice meal. Part of me debated on not having one after I saw the pics but I think I deserve a little cheat.

Thanks alot for the message mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate!! 10 days........ Imagine 10 weeks.
> 
> Good lad :beer:


Haha, nice one mate. I am pretty happy with it and can't wait to see 10 weeks!! Got a feeling good things will have happened.

You are in the 1st 10 week challenge aren't you? Hows that going?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, nice one for that
> 
> I am alot happier with the change now, I keep looking at the pics and thinking it has only been 10 days. I can't expect to walk on stage after 10 days can I really lol.
> 
> ...


Good morning mate , you sound in good tune  . Healthy body is a healthy mind 

Agree this is only 10 days , never mind 10 weeks or even a yr , and I like your thinking " not sure if I want a cheat day meal " that's a sign of dedication , but there's nothing wrong with having 1 as long as you don't go over the top 

,


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah it must be in there I saw about you competing. I do have my head in the right place now and am hoping to see good things.
> 
> Good luck in the show mate, I imagine the prep is a pretty hard thing to do but when you have worked hard to build up to it its that final step before the lights. Are you going to put pics up before the show or is it a secret lol.


Yes mate got a journal on here, there's some on page 125 if tapatalk or there abouts I think! If not just a few pages back.

Head over and pop your head in would be good to have you on board 

There will be plenty of updates from Scott and Liam when at the show if have thought too over the weekend!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 127663
> View attachment 127664
> 
> 
> ...


I thought my shorts looked bad!AS Al says...

Yes defo see it burning off though mate,good work...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, nice one mate. I am pretty happy with it and can't wait to see 10 weeks!! Got a feeling good things will have happened.
> 
> You are in the 1st 10 week challenge aren't you? Hows that going?


Good things will defo happen mate, now you have SC you'll not want to let him down or yourself so it'll drive you forward!

Yeah i'm in it mate, going well tbh. Happy..... for today


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate got a journal on here, there's some on page 125 if tapatalk or there abouts I think! If not just a few pages back.
> 
> Head over and pop your head in would be good to have you on board
> 
> There will be plenty of updates from Scott and Liam when at the show if have thought too over the weekend!


I will definatly pop in and keep an eye out over the weekend. Have you done many shows before?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I thought my shorts looked bad!AS Al says...
> 
> Yes defo see it burning off though mate,good work...


Haha, they are basketball shorts pulled up lol. I only wear them in the house and for training 

Glad the pics look all good mate.

Hope your well.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good things will defo happen mate, now you have SC you'll not want to let him down or yourself so it'll drive you forward!
> 
> Yeah i'm in it mate, going well tbh. Happy..... for today


Yeah thats how I feel now, I won't only be letting myself down but SC aswell and I won't do it!!!

Glad its all going well for you mate, I would pop in there but its to many pages to catch up on lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Good morning mate , you sound in good tune  . Healthy body is a healthy mind
> 
> Agree this is only 10 days , never mind 10 weeks or even a yr , and I like your thinking " not sure if I want a cheat day meal " that's a sign of dedication , but there's nothing wrong with having 1 as long as you don't go over the top
> 
> ,


Aup mate, yeah feeling alot happier today. I now feel like the effort I am putting in is paying off so I am even more determined now!!

I have decided on a cheat meal but it is only a burger and chips lol, nothing special but it will make my day lol maybe have something sweet aswell after but I want to keep up my work so a little bit is plenty.

You good mate?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah feeling alot happier today. I now feel like the effort I am putting in is paying off so I am even more determined now!!
> 
> I have decided on a cheat meal but it is only a burger and chips lol, nothing special but it will make my day lol maybe have something sweet aswell after but I want to keep up my work so a little bit is plenty.
> 
> You good mate?


sorry for the late reply fella, had some body call then before you know it im out the door go here there bloody every where lol

that cheat meal sounds nice , hope its 100% lean beef lol and sweet patao chips 

im still in pain here with calf's , honest can not walk hardly really sore , it aint doms this feels like cramp in my calfs and evey now and again im getting little spasms , think im over the worst of it though , the pain had me up 5:30am must of straighted my legs and the pain woke me up

been out and about and im finding after a 10 min or more walk i can straight my legs , but mostly walking around with bent knees , not good , to many reps on my calfs over done it , lesson learned

well just a quick pop in and im back out fella


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I will definatly pop in and keep an eye out over the weekend. Have you done many shows before?


No mate first one! Two weeks too old to do the juniors I found out the other day so just beginners for me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Pictures looking good mate :thumb: Back definitely shows the most improvement but can also see some clear improvement on the front as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> No mate first one! Two weeks too old to do the juniors I found out the other day so just beginners for me


Still makes no sense on that age thing lol

You'll kill it mate. Give @Sweat a dead arm or leg from me, followed by a kiss


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, they are basketball shorts pulled up lol. I only wear them in the house and for training
> 
> Glad the pics look all good mate.
> 
> Hope your well.


Aye,i bet Abbs would look far better in them......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah feeling alot happier today. I now feel like the effort I am putting in is paying off so I am even more determined now!!
> 
> I have decided on a cheat meal but it is only a burger and chips lol, nothing special but it will make my day lol maybe have something sweet aswell after but I want to keep up my work so a little bit is plenty.
> 
> You good mate?


The better you look the more you feel it is worth it,the harder you try=self driven success mate:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Still makes no sense on that age thing lol
> 
> You'll kill it mate. Give @Sweat a dead arm or leg from me, followed by a kiss


Such is life 

I will do mate if the fairy is still coming!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Such is life
> 
> I will do mate if the fairy is still coming!!


Ah, if he doesn't i'll post him a turd or something


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i would be happy with that progress mate, lower back area the most has come off. Only much better things to come now over the next 9 weeks or however long you have left. I dont know if youll get mega ripped in that time, doubtful as its a lot to come off but youll certainly be in considerably better condition/fitness/shape.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> i would be happy with that progress mate, lower back area the most has come off. Only much better things to come now over the next 9 weeks or however long you have left. I dont know if youll get mega ripped in that time, doubtful as its a lot to come off but youll certainly be in considerably better condition/fitness/shape.


I think you can notice it easily on his chest too. Boy done good :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I think you can notice it easily on his chest too. Boy done good :beer:


yes impressive in the time scale.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am proud of what he has done in just 10 days! :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> sorry for the late reply fella, had some body call then before you know it im out the door go here there bloody every where lol
> 
> that cheat meal sounds nice , hope its 100% lean beef lol and sweet patao chips
> 
> ...


Yeah the cheat meal well be healthy :whistling: haha

Legs doms are a b!tch mate, I feel for you. Mine are basically gone now and weren't as bad this time round lol

I find that after walking a bit it does help but then gets worse after a bit :confused1:

You got a busy day then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> No mate first one! Two weeks too old to do the juniors I found out the other day so just beginners for me


How do the work out the age thing then? I bet with it being your 1st one you must be pooing it lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Pictures looking good mate :thumb: Back definitely shows the most improvement but can also see some clear improvement on the front as well


Aup mate, thanks alot!! Yeah the back seems to have come on alot more than the front but its all coming off slowly so I am very happy at the minute. Hows you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Aye,i bet Abbs would look far better in them......





biglbs said:


> The better you look the more you feel it is worth it,the harder you try=self driven success mate:thumb:


Haha, yeah Abbi could wear them as a dress I think lol. Think Abbi and the kids could all fit in them lmao.

I have found that now I have seen a difference it has really pushed me so I am happy I put them up. Looking forward to the future now!!

You all good then bigs?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thanks alot!! Yeah the back seems to have come on alot more than the front but its all coming off slowly so I am very happy at the minute. Hows you?


Good stuff, you should definitely be happy with your progress.

Am really knackered at the mo, always am when trying to bulk, hence why I don't do it very often! Got some little helpers coming in the next day or so that should help though


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Aye,i bet Abbs would look far better in them......





Suprakill4 said:


> i would be happy with that progress mate, lower back area the most has come off. Only much better things to come now over the next 9 weeks or however long you have left. I dont know if youll get mega ripped in that time, doubtful as its a lot to come off but youll certainly be in considerably better condition/fitness/shape.


Aup mate, got about 8 weeks till the end of the comp so hoping to stand a good chance. It is a transformation thread rather than who is the most stage worthy so I am hoping to be up there!!!

Nice one for the comments mate, its down to you and @biglbs determination that has shown me anything is possible if you try hard enough to get it!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I am proud of what he has done in just 10 days! :thumbup1:


Nice one boss!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, got about 8 weeks till the end of the comp so hoping to stand a good chance. It is a transformation thread rather than who is the most stage worthy so I am hoping to be up there!!!
> 
> Nice one for the comments mate, its down to you and @biglbs determination that has shown me anything is possible if you try hard enough to get it!!


Well who is judging it again? I need to get in there and check it out. Is there many progress shots so far?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 127663
> View attachment 127664
> 
> 
> ...


We'll done matey....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> How do the work out the age thing then? I bet with it being your 1st one you must be pooing it lol.


Have to be 23 on the day of the finals to compete in a qualifier as a junior. I turn 24 couple weeks beforehand (still 23 now)

Naa I want to get up there and get it done, tired of waiting ! Will be nervous on the day of course but not right now, helps knowing I've done all I can


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Good stuff, you should definitely be happy with your progress.
> 
> Am really knackered at the mo, always am when trying to bulk, hence why I don't do it very often! Got some little helpers coming in the next day or so that should help though


Cheers mate!

Ohhhhh what you got coming? Why don't you just dirty bulk for a couple of weeks and then a nice clean cut with like 3 weeks left? You will put on some size.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well who is judging it again? I need to get in there and check it out. Is there many progress shots so far?


You and queenie are judging it mate.

I will get all the people sorted this evening to get the pics in asap I forgot myself as I forgot it started a week before I started with SC so it confused me lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> We'll done matey....


Nice one mate, thanks alot!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah obviously all need before photos. One important thing, make sure ALL photos are taken in the same place, in the same lighting!!!

Oh and do the before pics cold, after pics after pumping up for a while lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Have to be 23 on the day of the finals to compete in a qualifier as a junior. I turn 24 couple weeks beforehand (still 23 now)
> 
> Naa I want to get up there and get it done, tired of waiting ! Will be nervous on the day of course but not right now, helps knowing I've done all I can


Thats sound like crap!! I would of thought its the age you are at the qualifiers not the finals. You were 23 when you got to the finals so its seem weird??

You have a good attitude towards it then, I would be bricking it lol. You probably won't sleep Saturday night haha.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah obviously all need before photos. One important thing, make sure ALL photos are taken in the same place, in the same lighting!!!
> 
> Oh and do the before pics cold, after pics after pumping up for a while lol.


Most of the before photos are in just not the 2 week update one's. All my pics have been taken cold but I will talk with SC about the best way to look good haha.

I will tag you in there later aswell so you can see. You know anyone else who would judge? Could do with 3 really.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ermmmmmmmmmm, not sure mate, anyone really, it doesnt matter, as long as its impartial which mine certainly will be and im sure @queenie will be aswel


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Ohhhhh what you got coming? Why don't you just dirty bulk for a couple of weeks and then a nice clean cut with like 3 weeks left? You will put on some size.


Got some dbol on the way. Its a full on dirty bulk to the finish line for me :lol: Might also get some test to cruise on afterwards, to help cement the gains. Not sure if I can be bothered to PCT in all honesty!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah the cheat meal well be healthy :whistling: haha
> 
> Legs doms are a b!tch mate, I feel for you. Mine are basically gone now and weren't as bad this time round lol
> 
> ...


How's it going buddy ,

Ill man up and get threw it though  and im still going to do my upper half in a hr or so ,

Iv had a busy day here there , garden doing bits , then just chilling before the gym

Your self ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmm, not sure mate, anyone really, it doesnt matter, as long as its impartial which mine certainly will be and im sure @queenie will be aswel


Of course mate, will have to have a look around and ask someone.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Got some dbol on the way. Its a full on dirty bulk to the finish line for me :lol: Might also get some test to cruise on afterwards, to help cement the gains. Not sure if I can be bothered to PCT in all honesty!


Haha thats they way to do it lol. How much day you taking per day? Be careful with the PCT although I was advised if its only a short dbol cycle a PCT isn't always needed. Keep some Nolva on hand just incase of gyno though.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> How's it going buddy ,
> 
> Ill man up and get threw it though  and im still going to do my upper half in a hr or so ,
> 
> ...


Its to hot for me to do anything lol, when its this hot I am a lazy fooker lmao.

Training was a warm one and I was pouring with sweat but thats all good!!

Need to get air con in the shed haha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha thats they way to do it lol. How much day you taking per day? Be careful with the PCT although I was advised if its only a short dbol cycle a PCT isn't always needed. Keep some Nolva on hand just incase of gyno though.


Gonna be running 8-9 weeks @ 40-50mg a day. Will deffo need a pct unless I do the Test cruise afterwards. Got the nolva coming through as well in case of itchy nips


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Gonna be running 8-9 weeks @ 40-50mg a day. Will deffo need a pct unless I do the Test cruise afterwards. Got the nolva coming through as well in case of itchy nips


Yeah that length would require a PCT, I was thinking a short course like 4/6 weeks. Why do you run a test cycle with the dbol as a kickstart instead of cruising after?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah that length would require a PCT, I was thinking a short course like 4/6 weeks. Why do you run a test cycle with the dbol as a kickstart instead of cruising after?


Basically I am doing a dbol only cycle to see what effect it has, then the extra weeks are to allow the test to kick in at cruising doses before the cycle finishes. Or I may just pct and do a blast and cruise later in the year. Not really made my mind up yet, and have a few weeks to decide whether to order pct meds or whether to just get some Tritest


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Basically I am doing a dbol only cycle to see what effect it has, then the extra weeks are to allow the test to kick in at cruising doses before the cycle finishes. Or I may just pct and do a blast and cruise later in the year. Not really made my mind up yet, and have a few weeks to decide whether to order pct meds or whether to just get some Tritest


Lol, you haven't made your mind up about a cycle yet and I have my cycle already planned but haven't got a clue when I want to do it haha.

Is the dbol going to be a 1st then?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol, you haven't made your mind up about a cycle yet and I have my cycle already planned but haven't got a clue when I want to do it haha.
> 
> Is the dbol going to be a 1st then?


 :lol:

I have had Superdrol a few months back but sacked it off as my diet and training wasn't really properly in place. Not had anything else before hand.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What's your cycle gonna be Paul?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> What's your cycle gonna be Paul?


Aup mate, how are you? What desicion did you make then?

I will be doing a 10 week 500 test with a dbol kicker start for the 1st 4 weeks I think.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Scales say 18st 7lbs this morning so very happy!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish my scales said that lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I wish my scales said that lol


Haha, I want them lower and then come back up again 

You good mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea mate ok

You?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate ok
> 
> You?


All good mate thanks.

Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Scales say 18st 7lbs this morning so very happy!!


Hats off to you fella , that's some weight you dropped there in 2 weeks , keep up the good work .

So what was you cheat meal ? Mine is tomorrow full on Sunday lunch with all the trimmings


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> All good mate thanks.
> 
> Much planned for the weekend?


Work, train,shop,sunshine

Not in that order theough mate

How about you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Hats off to you fella , that's some weight you dropped there in 2 weeks , keep up the good work .
> 
> So what was you cheat meal ? Mine is tomorrow full on Sunday lunch with all the trimmings


Aup mate, thanks alot. I will be doing my best to keep it up :thumbup1:

My cheat meal is a burger and chips  Not on the same level as yours but I only want a little one.

Hows things going with you mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Work, train,shop,sunshine
> 
> Not in that order theough mate
> 
> How about you?


Out in the garden with the kids, might have to buy a paddling pool haha and chilling really.

The missus and bump ok mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I sneaked a burger and chips in today mate, not put it in my journal in case paul reads it :confused1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Out in the garden with the kids, might have to buy a paddling pool haha and chilling really.
> 
> The missus and bump ok mate?


Nice weekend then mate

Not seeing eye to eye at the min, but she is ok


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> I sneaked a burger and chips in today mate, not put it in my journal in case paul reads it :confused1:


Haha well thats naughty, I am sure you had your reasons :lol:

I am looking forward to it, I have tried so hard and now I only want a small treat so I can keep off the wieght as much as possible. At the beginning I was thinking full on feast lol.

You all good mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha well thats naughty, I am sure you had your reasons :lol:
> 
> I am looking forward to it, I have tried so hard and now I only want a small treat so I can keep off the wieght as much as possible. At the beginning I was thinking full on feast lol.
> 
> You all good mate?


Mate its fu*king purgatory but man l am loving it...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Nice weekend then mate
> 
> Not seeing eye to eye at the min, but she is ok


Yeah will be good, have ear ache by the end of the day though because of all the screaming lol.

It will be her hormones mate(thats what us men say anyway haha) nosexist :lol:


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thanks alot. I will be doing my best to keep it up :thumbup1:
> 
> My cheat meal is a burger and chips  Not on the same level as yours but I only want a little one.
> 
> Hows things going with you mate?


Hey Matey , sound in good tune again  and that's all you can do mate give it you best shot , but with them results I'm sure it will give you the motivation to do so 

So you not had it yet ? Or is the cow still getting ground threw the grinder lol Jk , Oh I'm gona take a pic of mine on put it on my journal lol can not wait till to Sunday 

Yeah iv put I weight on about 6-7oz but have lost a little fat on my gut and looking a bit more toned .

Been in the garden gettin some more flags down should be done for Sunday  .

Just a quick snoop about here see how team solid is doing  and all is good .


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Milky said:


> I sneaked a burger and chips in today mate, not put it in my journal in case paul reads it :confused1:


Tu tut mr moderator :nono: lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey Matey , sound in good tune again  and that's all you can do mate give it you best shot , but with them results I'm sure it will give you the motivation to do so
> 
> So you not had it yet ? Or is the cow still getting ground threw the grinder lol Jk , Oh I'm gona take a pic of mine on put it on my journal lol can not wait till to Sunday
> 
> ...


Yeah in a goo mood again mate, feeling alot better lately 

No cheat is tomorrow, I will have it as last meal and have the rest of the day the same. Maybe have something sweet too 

Your a busy man then all weekend, get some chicken on the BBQ while your out there!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oldskooler said:


> Tu tut mr moderator :nono: lol.


I am just a man, l have my needs :lol:


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah in a goo mood again mate, feeling alot better lately
> 
> No cheat is tomorrow, I will have it as last meal and have the rest of the day the same. Maybe have something sweet too
> 
> Your a busy man then all weekend, get some chicken on the BBQ while your out there!!


That's what it's all about healthy body is a healthy mind 

Yeah it's all go this time of yr , even when I'm not working I'm bloody working lol , I know it might sound sad but I kinda look forward to the winter lol , I get some rest and and train harder 

Oh there might be a sneaky ikkle BBQ if I get the patio done shhhhh though


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am just a man, l have my needs :lol:


Sound like my mrs lol :tongue:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> That's what it's all about healthy body is a healthy mind
> 
> Yeah it's all go this time of yr , even when I'm not working I'm bloody working lol , I know it might sound sad but I kinda look forward to the winter lol , I get some rest and and train harder
> 
> Oh there might be a sneaky ikkle BBQ if I get the patio done shhhhh though


Honestly I prefer winter to summer, I might be wierd but I do. Apart from when it has snowed and then everyone walks over the snow and makes the pavements like an ice rink!!! Thats bull poo lol 

Do it, I will probably cook my next few days worth on the BBQ and enjoy it for a few days after. BBQ some veg too!!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly I prefer winter to summer, I might be wierd but I do. Apart from when it has snowed and then everyone walks over the snow and makes the pavements like an ice rink!!! Thats bull poo lol
> 
> Do it, I will probably cook my next few days worth on the BBQ and enjoy it for a few days after. BBQ some veg too!!


Not a bad idea could have a juicy BBQ chicken skewer with mixed peppers nd mushrooms hmmmm with just a ikkle peri peri sauce on nom nom nom


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheat talk! Like like like!

The mrs and I will be having a cheat meal (rather than a whole weekend) tomorrow night. Indian and the ice cream!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG ITS FOOKING ROASTING!!!! How the fook am I ment to do anything today other than sit in a puddle of my own sweat haha


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey bud sure is a scorcher , it's 27c here in the north east , your darn sarf so be even hotter , enjoy it while it lasts , I fact if I was you I'd be in your shed on your bike


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey bud sure is a scorcher , it's 27c here in the north east , your darn sarf so be even hotter , enjoy it while it lasts , I fact if I was you I'd be in your shed on your bike


Haha, you have no chance of me in the shed today!!! I would drown in my sweat then lmao. You all good mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate just seen the newer pics ! Looking better already ! Your doing yourself and your coach proud mate.

Keep on keeping on :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullooo...just swooshing thru...hope your weekend is good....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Well done mate just seen the newer pics ! Looking better already ! Your doing yourself and your coach proud mate.
> 
> Keep on keeping on :thumbup1:


Aup mate, nice one for that!! I am doing my best and it is paying off!!! To fooking warm today though haha

Hope your well mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ullooo...just swooshing thru...hope your weekend is good....


Thanks for popping in, my weekend is good thanks. Hope yours is too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Swoosh......hi mate...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Swoosh......hi mate...


Haha aup mate, hows it going? Nearly missed you swooshing in then as you have lost so much weight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha aup mate, hows it going? Nearly missed you swooshing in then as you have lost so much weight


I have not got the energy to laugh like you just made me:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I have not got the energy to laugh like you just made me:lol:


Haha, sorry mate  You all good then apart from the tiredness? Don't want to know about the cardio hahahaha

Will rep you back but have to spread some love


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, you have no chance of me in the shed today!!! I would drown in my sweat then lmao. You all good mate?


Yeah bud sorry for the late reply,

Haha what's wrong with you it's only a bit sweat hehe

Yeah all is good finally finished my patio  so now sitting on it enjoying the sun trying to get rid of my t **** tan lol

The joys of a south facing back garden get the sun till it goes down .

Hope all is good fella and enjoy that treat I'll sure enjoy mine tomorrow  out all day son has his blue 2 in jui jitsu if he passes he only have purple nd brown nd black left then got a foot ball presentation after that for him , so full of busy  so should burn my treat off easy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Yeah bud sorry for the late reply,
> 
> Haha what's wrong with you it's only a bit sweat hehe
> 
> ...


I sweat like no one else though, I seems to sweat for nothing half the time lol.

Glad to hear the patio is sorted, I wish I had a better facing garden!! Mine only gets a bit of sun and its off again.

I wish your son good luck in his belt passing thing(do know what they are called lol) and hope he gets a trophey at the football presentation too.

I will 100% enjoy my cheat and make sure you do too.

Enjoy your evening basking in the sun


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

> I sweat like no one else though, I seems to sweat for nothing half the time lol.
> 
> Glad to hear the patio is sorted, I wish I had a better facing garden!! Mine only gets a bit of sun and its off again.
> 
> ...


Your glad it has had me nakard , can train harder now known it's done don't have to hold back thinking iv got a garden to sort out .

thanks for the best wishs, eah it's a grading he's doing been doing it since he was 4 iv done a lot of it in my younger days to chip off the old block ;-)

Well time to turn over back to me front lol jk and I hate trying to type with me fat fingers on me phone lol,

Oh I will enjoy it that's for sure , well off to eat some eggs :-D


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I sweat like no one else though, I seems to sweat for nothing half the time lol.
> 
> Glad to hear the patio is sorted, I wish I had a better facing garden!! Mine only gets a bit of sun and its off again.
> 
> ...


What you got planned for your cheat then mate?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> What you got planned for your cheat then mate?


You didn't hear from me but I heard a Mc Donald's


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oldskooler said:


> You didn't hear from me but I heard a Mc Donald's


If its a McDonald's, it better be at least 4 meals!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> If its a McDonald's, it better be at least 4 meals!


I like your style mate , if your going to cheat might as well do it right ! Lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oldskooler said:


> I like your style mate , if your going to cheat might as well do it right ! Lol


One McDonalds is never enough!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> One McDonalds is never enough!


I only said mc Donald's as Paul said his cheat meal was going to be burger and chips ,

Can see him now pinching the kids chicken nuggets and abbi chasing him around the car park giz the happy meal back lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> One McDonalds is never enough!





Oldskooler said:


> I only said mc Donald's as Paul said his cheat meal was going to be burger and chips ,
> 
> Can see him now pinching the kids chicken nuggets and abbi chasing him around the car park giz the happy meal back lol


Haha, funnily enough the kids had a mcdonalds yesterday and I didn't nick any lol.

I waited and had a burger and chips from the take away instead


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> What you got planned for your cheat then mate?


Aup boss, I has a burger and chips from the take away  Its wierd though as I felt like sh!t after I ate it. Won't be having that as a cheat again.

You good mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, funnily enough the kids had a mcdonalds yesterday and I didn't nick any lol.
> 
> I waited and had a burger and chips from the take away instead


the McDonalds would probably have been better for you.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup boss, I has a burger and chips from the take away  Its wierd though as I felt like sh!t after I ate it. Won't be having that as a cheat again.
> 
> You good mate?


Nice,

Yeah I'm alright busy at the moment.

How's things your end?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Nice,
> 
> Yeah I'm alright busy at the moment.
> 
> How's things your end?


Busy with the PT'ing or work?

I am all good thanks, very happy at the minute


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Busy with the PT'ing or work?
> 
> I am all good thanks, very happy at the minute


PT mate, seems to be a flood of new clients at the minute.

That's good mate, I'm pleased :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> PT mate, seems to be a flood of new clients at the minute.
> 
> That's good mate, I'm pleased :thumbup1:


They must be following my journal and seeing the results haha jokes. I did think you had been a bit quiet recently, its good to hear your busy though.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup boss, I has a burger and chips from the take away  Its wierd though as I felt like sh!t after I ate it. Won't be having that as a cheat again.
> 
> You good mate?


Hey bud , funny enough I was the same this am , thought I'd spoil my self and have a becon butty , after I ate it my stomach didn't feel right ,


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey bud , funny enough I was the same this am , thought I'd spoil my self and have a becon butty , after I ate it my stomach didn't feel right ,


Honestly its weird, I enjoyed eating it and it was gone in about 3 minutes but I felt horrible after and still did when I woke this morning.

Two weeks till another now so thats good. Realised last night I didn't actually need that cheat I just chose to have it.

You ok today mate?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly its weird, I enjoyed eating it and it was gone in about 3 minutes but I felt horrible after and still did when I woke this morning.
> 
> Two weeks till another now so thats good. Realised last night I didn't actually need that cheat I just chose to have it.
> 
> You ok today mate?


Yeah I can understand after 2 weeks youve changed so much and and so much clean foods , then having a takeaway burger nd chips ,

Also agree it's all in the head wanting a cheat meal , Ill be having mine soon , been to sons grading done very well , now at his football presentation then away for my cheat nice Sunday roast love lamb Hmmmmmm :-D


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Yeah I can understand after 2 weeks youve changed so much and and so much clean foods , then having a takeaway burger nd chips ,
> 
> Also agree it's all in the head wanting a cheat meal , Ill be having mine soon , been to sons grading done very well , now at his football presentation then away for my cheat nice Sunday roast love lamb Hmmmmmm :-D


It is all in your head, I felt like I missed having things like that and then realised I really didn't miss it. Next time I think I will just eat some biscuits and sweets lol.

Glad to hear you son did well!! Enjoy your cheat mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Today hasn't been amazing, the heat is killing me. It affected diet and training today! Still did it but nowhere near last week. Drank about 6 litres today aswell and still feel dehyrated.

Tommorow will be better.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You still at it Paul?

Haven't been on for a few days, have got bored of the same old thing to be honest.

But probably gonna get my journal up later today

Had a big delivery of goodies come through so good times


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> You still at it Paul?
> 
> Haven't been on for a few days, have got bored of the same old thing to be honest.
> 
> ...


Aup mate, thought it was quiet lol.

Yeah I am still at it mate, albeit struggling alot with this heat but I keep going.

Get a journal up mate, keep track of your progress and have a laugh too.

Ohhhhhh what goodies you got coming? I had my @MuscleFood order come today so very happy now!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Training today buddy?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Training today buddy?


Aup mate, how are you? You enjoying the weather?

Yeah I trained back today  Don't give to much out about it though so just kept quiet. No chance of me setting any pb's with the volume I am doing and the fooking heat!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how are you? You enjoying the weather?
> 
> Yeah I trained back today  Don't give to much out about it though so just kept quiet. No chance of me setting any pb's with the volume I am doing and the fooking heat!!


You and me both mate GVT 10 x 10 here,presume your at something like it too,followed by supersets!! :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You and me both mate GVT 10 x 10 here,presume your at something like it too,followed by supersets!! :thumb:


I only have the one superset actually  . I just have alot more volume than I am used to. alot of 4x12/15 and I am used to 3x10 or 5x5 so its a shock. I couldn't compete with you on your GVT lol, thats just crazy biglbs workouts lmao.

You all good mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I only have the one superset actually  . I just have alot more volume than I am used to. alot of 4x12/15 and I am used to 3x10 or 5x5 so its a shock. I couldn't compete with you on your GVT lol, thats just crazy biglbs workouts lmao.
> 
> You all good mate?


The Gov will have you at it before you know buddy,you see if he don't!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thought it was quiet lol.
> 
> Yeah I am still at it mate, albeit struggling alot with this heat but I keep going.
> 
> ...


GEAR


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> The Gov will have you at it before you know buddy,you see if he don't!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! haha

It sounds well evil lol, like to try new things so it might be good. Will probably hate it though lmao.

You been busy today mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> GEAR


Oh that kind of package, thats a good kind.

You all good then mate? What job did you end up going with??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! haha
> 
> It sounds well evil lol, like to try new things so it might be good. Will probably hate it though lmao.
> 
> You been busy today mate?


No backed off on work for a bit ,to enjoy life:thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No backed off on work for a bit ,to enjoy life:thumbup1:


The best way mate, chill out and have some fun!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hows weight loss going mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Hows weight loss going mate?


X2


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Hows weight loss going mate?





ash1981 said:


> X2


Aup gents,

Its going ok but haven't weighed myself this week as I have been doing sh!t on the cardio due to weather so don't want to see it lol.

Don't think its amazing but will see on Monday.

You all good?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

When do you weigh in then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> When do you weigh in then?


Should be over the weekend so will know then. Not felt good this week, training has been sh!t and cardio has been too. Even ended up missing a couple of meals because I am struggling in the heat. I wear a t shirt in winter, in summer I die lmao


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Why is the weather affecting your cardio?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Why is the weather affecting your cardio?


I just get to hot, I drink about a litre in 20 minute and I literally feel like fainting if I go like I usually do. I do it in the house so its bloody warm lol.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Get a couple of fans or do it naked


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Get a couple of fans or do it naked


Haha, yeah doing it naked sounds fun till my sweaty ars3 slides off the seat and I bang my nuts on the fooker lmao. Will be sorted tomorrow just got to adjust fully to this heat. Every other time its been this hot I just gave up training so its different this time.

You good then mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I just get to hot, I drink about a litre in 20 minute and I literally feel like fainting if I go like I usually do. I do it in the house so its bloody warm lol.


Seeing as you are cutting mate you can use it to your advantage, as its gonna cause you to sweat more...are you using any sort of intra workout that contains electrolytes and minerals etc to replenish what you sweat out, might be worth looking into..failing that get a litre bottle and fill with water, and add a pinch of salt and a teaspoon of sugar, should do the trick, :thumb:

Plus seeing as you are doing it at home u haven't go far to go if you need to collapse on the couch


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Seeing as you are cutting mate you can use it to your advantage, as its gonna cause you to sweat more...are you using any sort of intra workout that contains electrolytes and minerals etc to replenish what you sweat out, might be worth looking into..failing that get a litre bottle and fill with water, and add a pinch of salt and a teaspoon of sugar, should do the trick, :thumb:
> 
> Plus seeing as you are doing it at home u haven't go far to go if you need to collapse on the couch


Yeah I should be able to use it but it kills me lol, I really struggle with it. My fitness levels are shocking as it is and with that much heat I am knackered in about 2 minutes haha.

I don't use anything intra w/o and TBH never have but maybe thats where I go wrong :confused1: Haven't got the money to buy one but the homemade one sounds good.

Maybe thats another issue, I can see the settee from the bike lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Get ,,,,,,,,couple of fans,,,,,,,,, or do it naked


They can cheer him on pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> They can cheer him on pmsl


I could use Abbi and the dog lmao 

GO PAUL, GO PAUL, YOU CAN DO IT!!!! hahaha not sure about the dog speaking though pmsl


----------



## AJ Winnery (Jul 2, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Get a couple of fans or do it naked


Need to get on the naked cardio! haha

What about doing it first thing in the morning?? I usually do my cardio (2mile walk) around 6am.

Couldn't imagine doing it in day time, i would probably melt!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I should be able to use it but it kills me lol, I really struggle with it. My fitness levels are shocking as it is and with that much heat I am knackered in about 2 minutes haha.
> 
> I don't use anything intra w/o and TBH never have but maybe thats where I go wrong :confused1: Haven't got the money to buy one but the homemade one sounds good.
> 
> Maybe thats another issue, I can see the settee from the bike lol


Well at the gym I use something like xtend, Intrabolic and at they moment iforce compete but at work I started to use the homemade one this week


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

How's it going fella , sounds like this heat/sun is effecting team solid , as my self im not training got a bit of sun stroke , daft **** here fell asleep on me sun lounger for about 4 hrs yesterday , wasn't till the mrs came in from work she woke me up , and looking like a well done lobster  being sick , not eating , skin on fire and getting cold shivers and what feels like little electric shocks not good lol ,

But apart from that all is good

Keep at it though matey these things are here to test us , your doing so well so even some kind of cardio is better than nothing


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, yeah doing it naked sounds fun till my sweaty ars3 slides off the seat and I bang my nuts on the fooker lmao. Will be sorted tomorrow just got to adjust fully to this heat. Every other time its been this hot I just gave up training so its different this time.
> 
> You good then mate?


Im very well, first official day following SC diet and training after a few days of asking endless questions.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, how's tricks? Still too hot for you?!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, how's tricks? Still too hot for you?!


Been feeling like sh!t mate, didn't train yesterday and won't be today either  I won't go in to details but my toilet is my new best friend lol.

How are you doing?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Been feeling like sh!t mate, didn't train yesterday and won't be today either  I won't go in to details but my toilet is my new best friend lol.
> 
> How are you doing?


LOL, mate I had that tuesday?! Don't even know why. Number 2 cames out the same consistency as number 1's 

Yeah i'm well mate, its Friday so all is well :beer:

Hopefully you can get a session in over the weekend, supposed to be glorious today and tomorrow!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> LOL, mate I had that tuesday?! Don't even know why. Number 2 cames out the same consistency as number 1's
> 
> Yeah i'm well mate, its Friday so all is well :beer:
> 
> Hopefully you can get a session in over the weekend, supposed to be glorious today and tomorrow!!


I will definatly be getting a session done over the weekend. Really been sh!t(no pun) and yeah its exactly the same as you had lmao.

You have much planned for the weekend?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I will definatly be getting a session done over the weekend. Really been sh!t(no pun) and yeah its exactly the same as you had lmao.
> 
> You have much planned for the weekend?


You best do!! :lol:

Erm, morning session, get my little ladies from their mums and enjoy the weather in the garden lol. BBQ on sunday with family :beer:

How about you?

Seeing anymore changes this week even though your not 100%?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You best do!! :lol:
> 
> Erm, morning session, get my little ladies from their mums and enjoy the weather in the garden lol. BBQ on sunday with family :beer:
> 
> ...


I have got a party with my daughter tomorrow morning and then will chill in the garden while the family have a bbq. I will be getting some chicken on there so not to bad 

I don't feel like anything has changed, diet has suffered all week really and have been a little naughty as I feel sorry for myself  Need to get me some MTFU pills and I will be sorted haha.

You see your girls every weekend?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I have got a party with my daughter tomorrow morning and then will chill in the garden while the family have a bbq. I will be getting some chicken on there so not to bad
> 
> I don't feel like anything has changed, diet has suffered all week really and have been a little naughty as I feel sorry for myself  Need to get me some MTFU pills and I will be sorted haha.
> 
> You see your girls every weekend?


Dodge the cake 

Its the weather, stops us from doing alsorts lol Annoying isn't it.

Yes mate, every weekend without fail


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Dodge the cake
> 
> Its the weather, stops us from doing alsorts lol Annoying isn't it.
> 
> Yes mate, every weekend without fail


I will definatly be dodging the cake lol, only going because she want's me to. To many kids screaming and I am going to be having some serious headache lmao.

The weather is sh!te, must admit looking forward to the pool with the kids though. Got a perfect pool for £25ish and the kids are well excited. Only got a shallowish one though as our eldest is only 5 and don't fancy having to be a lifeguard allday lol.

You got two kids then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I will definatly be dodging the cake lol, only going because she want's me to. To many kids screaming and I am going to be having some serious headache lmao.
> 
> The weather is sh!te, must admit looking forward to the pool with the kids though. Got a perfect pool for £25ish and the kids are well excited. Only got a shallowish one though as our eldest is only 5 and don't fancy having to be a lifeguard allday lol.
> 
> You got two kids then?


LOL I always get a headache from those indoor play places! Chaos.

Kids love a pool in the garden lol, even if its stone cold!

Yes mate, 2 girls, 5 and 4


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> LOL I always get a headache from those indoor play places! Chaos.
> 
> Kids love a pool in the garden lol, even if its stone cold!
> 
> Yes mate, 2 girls, 5 and 4


Yeah we are going to one of them centres!!! Its on the same day that The FA will be there aswell I think. They are opening a maze that is in the shape of the 3 lions/FA badge. Think its going to be packed lol.

Yeah they are dead excited about it. I put it up last night in the hope it will be abit warmer come Saturday. They might not mind it freezing but I am not that mad haha.

I have 2 girls and a boy, the girls are 5 and 3 and the boy is 1.

You up to much today then??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah we are going to one of them centres!!! Its on the same day that The FA will be there aswell I think. They are opening a maze that is in the shape of the 3 lions/FA badge. Think its going to be packed lol.
> 
> Yeah they are dead excited about it. I put it up last night in the hope it will be abit warmer come Saturday. They might not mind it freezing but I am not that mad haha.
> 
> ...


Jesus, its going to be rammed lol

Well prepared mate, i'm just going to fill a tiny paddling pool straight from the tap and leave em to it 

Got your work cut out mate! I'd like a boy, give a few years though.

Today... in the office all morning, then tossing... i mean i'm off out to see some customers later.... then the gym :beer:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus, its going to be rammed lol
> 
> Well prepared mate, i'm just going to fill a tiny paddling pool straight from the tap and leave em to it
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a feeling its going to be heaving but it makes my daughter happy so I will do it 

I had to buy everything for the pool lol, pool, air pump, hose and the adapter thing so it fits over the sink tap. Only cost about about £35 for it all and did that click and collect thing as the Tesco Express is only 1 min walk away so got free p&p to and can collect next day.

Don't I repeat don't have a boy lol. You will get the shock of your life like we did. Girls are easy boys are fookers lol, honestly its a huge difference how they are. From the beginning in the pregnancy Abbi was admited to hospital for head scans and everything and then I had about 1 million sleepless nights when he was 1st born and now he is 18 months old and he is constantly on it. Never chills out always trying to break something or grabbing things he shouldn't have like phones and that. Honestly its well different to having girls. Wouldn't have it any other way now though 

What job do you do??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I have a feeling its going to be heaving but it makes my daughter happy so I will do it
> 
> I had to buy everything for the pool lol, pool, air pump, hose and the adapter thing so it fits over the sink tap. Only cost about about £35 for it all and did that click and collect thing as the Tesco Express is only 1 min walk away so got free p&p to and can collect next day.
> 
> ...


PMSL my sister has a boy at 18 months and he's just turned into a hooligan  Its brilliant :lol:

I need someone to pass on my football skills 

I work in control and automation. Machines driven by software to automate production lines etc or just simple control panels. So stuff like car productions lines where you see robots putting bits together and all that sh1t lol

Bout you, apart from a pimp of course


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL my sister has a boy at 18 months and he's just turned into a hooligan  Its brilliant :lol:
> 
> I need someone to pass on my football skills
> 
> ...


Haha, thats exactly how he is. He is always trying to beat someone up, nicking whatever he can and generally being a ars3 lol. I don't have the football skills anymore, haven't played in years  He can have my pimping skills though lmao

I don't work apart from pimping lol, I am actually classed as Abbi's carer by the Goverment but they don't know what I really do with her pmsl.

You job sounds to complicated for me lol, I don't have a clue about computers or anything really. Worked on production lines though with alot of automated machinery so maybe you worked on them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, thats exactly how he is. He is always trying to beat someone up, nicking whatever he can and generally being a ars3 lol. I don't have the football skills anymore, haven't played in years  He can have my pimping skills though lmao
> 
> I don't work apart from pimping lol, I am actually classed as Abbi's carer by the Goverment but they don't know what I really do with her pmsl.
> 
> You job sounds to complicated for me lol, I don't have a clue about computers or anything really. Worked on production lines though with alot of automated machinery so maybe you worked on them


PMSL he sounds brilliant!!

LOL, so you pimp and care for her, lucky sod  She does have a lovely bum :beer:

Automated machinery, thats the one. I don't work on them, just advise and sell bit for them lol Cant be getting my hands dirty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

When you popping over to the dark side then bred bin???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I have got a party with my daughter tomorrow morning and then will chill in the garden while the family have a bbq. I will be getting some chicken on there so not to bad
> 
> I don't feel like anything has changed, diet has suffered all week really and have been a little naughty as I feel sorry for myself  Need to get me some MTFU pills and I will be sorted haha.
> 
> You see your girls every weekend?


Enjoy mate,the weather looks kind too..


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Enjoy mate,the weather looks kind too..


Aup mate, the weather is great. Is it down with you aswell?

Kids have got nice tans after spending about 5 hours in the pool yesterday. You been up to much mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, the weather is great. Is it down with you aswell?
> 
> Kids have got nice tans after spending about 5 hours in the pool yesterday. You been up to much mate?


Fasting with protein/cardio days for last 3 days mate,feel very tired,actualy eating some sh1t today,not a lot though!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Buy bud how's the training going


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Buy bud how's the training going


Aup mate, shocking is all I can say. Sorted everything out now and back with it so happier.

Got a new diet and will be smashing it from tomorrow!!!

How are you mate??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> When you popping over to the dark side then bred bin???


Tomorrow mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Tomorrow mate


Discuss


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Discuss


Its only a 6 week dbol cycle mate  50mg a day and should be good to see what it does. Its my 1st cycle so going steady on it.7

You good mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its only a 6 week dbol cycle mate  50mg a day and should be good to see what it does. Its my 1st cycle so going steady on it.7
> 
> You good mate?


Good lad, my first cycle was 30mg dbol for 6 weeks - loved it!

What dbol you got?

Yeah all good, just sweating my balls off in the office though


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, shocking is all I can say. Sorted everything out now and back with it so happier.
> 
> Got a new diet and will be smashing it from tomorrow!!!
> 
> How are you mate??


Hey bud , so you getting a helping hand then , nothing wrong with that , with SC help I'm sure you will see good gains ,

I'm still recovering from sun stroke , had it that bad for 2 days it's knocked me for six , not eating as I should and not training so just going to class last 2 weeks a " fail week ". Bk to work and with this heat I'm not eating much just drinking 8-10 lts aday , so going to try start again next week , I'm feeling better each day , and Gettin my appetite bk day by day , so I'd say Monday I be fully fit ,

Well I'll be watching closely now you're over the dark side , best of luck mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, my first cycle was 30mg dbol for 6 weeks - loved it!
> 
> What dbol you got?
> 
> Yeah all good, just sweating my balls off in the office though


Yeah I am going a little higher lol, alot of people have said 50mg should see mint gains.

I have the danabol ds blue hearts  Which one's did you use?

I am sat sweating my nuts off too lol, they have recovered from the bollok drop now so all good haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey bud , so you getting a helping hand then , nothing wrong with that , with SC help I'm sure you will see good gains ,
> 
> I'm still recovering from sun stroke , had it that bad for 2 days it's knocked me for six , not eating as I should and not training so just going to class last 2 weeks a " fail week ". Bk to work and with this heat I'm not eating much just drinking 8-10 lts aday , so going to try start again next week , I'm feeling better each day , and Gettin my appetite bk day by day , so I'd say Monday I be fully fit ,
> 
> Well I'll be watching closely now you're over the dark side , best of luck mate


Aup mate, yeah I have decided to give it a go  Trained for years now as a natty and I want to see what happens assisted.

That sounds sh!t mate, heres me moaning like a b!tch and your actually fooked over by the heat lol. Hope you are better for Monday mate. You done nothing at all then??

Yeah it should be fun now I am being naughty haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I am going a little higher lol, alot of people have said 50mg should see mint gains.
> 
> I have the danabol ds blue hearts  Which one's did you use?
> 
> I am sat sweating my nuts off too lol, they have recovered from the bollok drop now so all good haha


Lol. You'll be pumped to fûck 

Good choice mate, I've used them and they're great. I used Thai pinkies first time 

Those balls will be gone soon :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. You'll be pumped to fûck
> 
> Good choice mate, I've used them and they're great. I used Thai pinkies first time
> 
> Those balls will be gone soon :lol:


Is it a good pumped? Not to sure what to expect but I am hoping it won't be bad lol.

Yeah I heard they are a good dbol. Are the pinkies good? Did you run a PCT?

Haha, well according to Abbi my balls are huge so I might be ok lmao.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Is it a good pumped? Not to sure what to expect but I am hoping it won't be bad lol.
> 
> Yeah I heard they are a good dbol. Are the pinkies good? Did you run a PCT?
> 
> Haha, well according to Abbi my balls are huge so I might be ok lmao.


Yes, excellent pump!

Lower back pumps and shin pumps pmsl

I just had nolva on hand for itchy nips a use 20mg each day for pct lasting 2/3 weeks.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, excellent pump!
> 
> Lower back pumps and shin pumps pmsl
> 
> I just had nolva on hand for itchy nips a use 20mg each day for pct lasting 2/3 weeks.


Looking forward to it then. I have a few nolva on hand and can get them quick enough anyway so thats fine. What times of day did you take them??


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, yeah I have decided to give it a go  Trained for years now as a natty and I want to see what happens assisted.
> 
> That sounds sh!t mate, heres me moaning like a b!tch and your actually fooked over by the heat lol. Hope you are better for Monday mate. You done nothing at all then??
> 
> Yeah it should be fun now I am being naughty haha


You will see massive gains mate honest , from your last pic you have some very good soild muscle already , that coupled with a good diet and cardio with the AAS you will love the gains , I'll be doing a clean bulk diet up to winter , to a clean bulk over winter , then next summer do a clean cut , I want to get the best I can while natty ,

I'm sure SC has given you a great diet to get the full benefits of this cycle ,

Mate I'll take a pic and show you how bad it is now after 5 days , honest I was swollen , all puffed up , felt like electric shocks going through my body , was in serous pain , couldn't eat , being sick , head ache , couldn't eat , sleep , honest I'm a thick Cnut for falling alseep for at least 4-5 hrs last week when it was 27c , I've fair hair " blonde blue eyes as a kid , When on hol iv got to use at least a 40 sun block all the time and I still burn , but then go brown lol

Was going to put some pics up as got some shape from that 2 weeks diet/training plan fromSC , but then thought I'd lost a bit shape not training since last Tuesday , nd not eating much at all , just laying on couch shivering while skin was on fire lol I'm a tool mate lol

Any ways best of luck with this new plan I'm sure you will be shocked at the results


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> You will see massive gains mate honest , from your last pic you have some very good soild muscle already , that coupled with a good diet and cardio with the AAS you will love the gains , I'll be doing a clean bulk diet up to winter , to a clean bulk over winter , then next summer do a clean cut , I want to get the best I can while natty ,
> 
> I'm sure SC has given you a great diet to get the full benefits of this cycle ,
> 
> ...


I really thought about doing as much as possible natty but have now realised I want results quicker than I can get them lol. I have been training years but have never had the results I want and am hoping to see them more once I have done this!!

It sounds proper sh!t mate, I haven't ever had it and hope I never get it. I get sunburnt all the time but never get sun stroke. I even covered myself in cooking oil once and it just burnt me like fook haha. Atleast its getting better and you have now learnt a very hard lesson 

Chuck some pics up mate, as you and many others told me you never see the results yourself. I have lost all what I had achieved too but its back on from tomorrow and it will be fun 

You on with much this evening?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> You will see massive gains mate honest , from your last pic you have some very good soild muscle already , that coupled with a good diet and cardio with the AAS you will love the gains , I'll be doing a clean bulk diet up to winter , to a clean bulk over winter , then next summer do a clean cut , I want to get the best I can while natty ,
> 
> I'm sure SC has given you a great diet to get the full benefits of this cycle ,
> 
> ...


Oh yeah and your are bronze now where is the "Team Solid" ??? Haha

EDIT.....Realised I have put bronze, I ment as in a bronze member not well tanned lmao


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Loveeeee those blue hearts, running 50mg per day along side my test and deca.

Watch out for the back and shin pumps, didn't even have to be in the gym to feel their full force, walking on my post round and driving was enough to bring em about, still it's just one of those sides that comes with great gear :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Looking forward to it then. I have a few nolva on hand and can get them quick enough anyway so thats fine. What times of day did you take them??


Split it 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner.

I'd go 30mg 1 hour pre workout, then the other 2 doses at 10mg.

Up to you really


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Loveeeee those blue hearts, running 50mg per day along side my test and deca.
> 
> Watch out for the back and shin pumps, didn't even have to be in the gym to feel their full force, walking on my post round and driving was enough to bring em about, still it's just one of those sides that comes with great gear :thumb:


Yeah I have been warned about these!! Seems like its going to be fun lol. I will be doing it with test next time I cycle just testing the water this time round.

You good mate?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I really thought about doing as much as possible natty but have now realised I want results quicker than I can get them lol. I have been training years but have never had the results I want and am hoping to see them more once I have done this!!
> 
> It sounds proper sh!t mate, I haven't ever had it and hope I never get it. I get sunburnt all the time but never get sun stroke. I even covered myself in cooking oil once and it just burnt me like fook haha. Atleast its getting better and you have now learnt a very hard lesson
> 
> ...


Ok I'll stick some pics up for a laugh on my journal , 2mins mate

Oh I can understand you completely mate I was natty for 8-9 yrs before my cycle and same as your self was tierd of all the hard work with min results , nothing wrong with a little helping hand  .

Not up to much mate just chillin on the couch , your self ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Split it 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> I'd go 30mg 1 hour pre workout, then the other 2 doses at 10mg.
> 
> Up to you really


Oh reet will probably do 30mg in the morning and then 20mg at 7pm and then its nicely spread out or would one in between be better for me?? I just find 2 drops rather than 3 would be alot easier and I wouldn't miss them as its times I don't do anything anyway.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Looking forward to it then. I have a few nolva on hand and can get them quick enough anyway so thats fine. What times of day did you take them??


I used to take 10mg when waking, another 10mg bout 4-5 hours later, then 30mg pre workout, but now I just take 10mg with every other meal, with 10mg either side of the workout and haven't found any difference really, now I just stick to spreading the 50mg through the day, finding easier but you can try both ways maybe one way for 3 weeks then the other for the remaining 3?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh reet will probably do 30mg in the morning and then 20mg at 7pm and then its nicely spread out or would one in between be better for me?? I just find 2 drops rather than 3 would be alot easier and I wouldn't miss them as its times I don't do anything anyway.


Split it as best as you can through the day mate, half life is approx 7 hours so you want it to be active as long as possible whilst you can 

7am, 2pm, 9pm will do .


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Ok I'll stick some pics up for a laugh on my journal , 2mins mate
> 
> Oh I can understand you completely mate I was natty for 8-9 yrs before my cycle and same as your self was tierd of all the hard work with min results , nothing wrong with a little helping hand  .
> 
> Not up to much mate just chillin on the couch , your self ?


No one will laugh at you mate!! I thought the exact same and if anything people show you respect for putting them up. Take alot for some people to put up pictures myself included in that!!

Yeah its only a little helping hand nothing huge......yet 

I am doing the same mate, maybe go in the garden and chill there as its a little nicer out there although its still too fooking hot lol.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Just seen this fella. Get in there ya big nappy wearing lump!! Some quality changes on those progress pics over 10 days mate.

Looking forward to the rest mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> I used to take 10mg when waking, another 10mg bout 4-5 hours later, then 30mg pre workout, but now I just take 10mg with every other meal, with 10mg either side of the workout and haven't found any difference really, now I just stick to spreading the 50mg through the day, finding easier but you can try both ways maybe one way for 3 weeks then the other for the remaining 3?


My workout is at 12pm so would need to be the other way round but I will give a few different ways ago. you and @R0BLET have both said 30mg pre workout so may have to try a way with fitting that in and still getting them in later. God I train at an awkward time lol.

I will try and see what works best.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Split it as best as you can through the day mate, half life is approx 7 hours so you want it to be active as long as possible whilst you can
> 
> 7am, 2pm, 9pm will do .


Right this does sound better just wouldn't have the 30mg before workout. Aslong as they are there I am happy lol.

Next time I do a cycle I will plan it better than just deciding the day before lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Just seen this fella. Get in there ya big nappy wearing lump!! Some quality changes on those progress pics over 10 days mate.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest mate!


Haha, welcome mate  Haven't spoke in a while, you all good??

I won't ever wear them shorts again for pictures lol, I will never live that down now!! :lol:

Yeah I was very happy with them pictures just been a tw4t lately but that is behind me now and its onwards and upwards mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just to play devils advocate, I've seen numerous sites/posts saying its more 4-6 hours half life, so I just go by the former, so you could try 7am, 11am (pre) 3pm (post) 7pm

Guess you just have to find a protocol that suits your hours etc


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, welcome mate  Haven't spoke in a while, you all good??
> 
> I won't ever wear them shorts again for pictures lol, I will never live that down now!! :lol:
> 
> Yeah I was very happy with them pictures just been a tw4t lately but that is behind me now and its onwards and upwards mate


Yeah I'm good mate. Just successfully came through my first PCT and planning my next cycle. Drop all formalities with my training routines and just going 4 days a week and doing what I feel like. Losing weight but keeping size so its all good.

You been keeping alright?


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh yeah and your are bronze now where is the "Team Solid" ??? Haha
> 
> EDIT.....Realised I have put bronze, I ment as in a bronze member not well tanned lmao


Haha just seen I am bronze  , even though I ain't in my pics lol there up mate , I think iv lost fat but gain a little shape , just need to build muscle , but that all starts Monday AGAIN 

Oh I tried to change my avatar , says press " reset" button then write what you want , iv tried 10 times now , and gym addict keeps coming back up ? No idea maybe it might need to update ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Just to play devils advocate, I've seen numerous sites/posts saying its more 4-6 hours half life, so I just go by the former, so you could try 7am, 11am (pre) 3pm (post) 7pm
> 
> Guess you just have to find a protocol that suits your hours etc


I will do that then mate, I will do 10mg @ 7am, 20mg @ 11am, 10mg @ 3pm and 10mg @ 7pm. I will try that and the way roblet has said too and see which I prefer  Cheers for the help mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Yeah I'm good mate. Just successfully came through my first PCT and planning my next cycle. Drop all formalities with my training routines and just going 4 days a week and doing what I feel like. Losing weight but keeping size so its all good.
> 
> You been keeping alright?


Glad it all went well mate, you got a journal now??

Yeah I am all good thanks, just had a couple of poo days but back again now.

You working hard?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Haha just seen I am bronze  , even though I ain't in my pics lol there up mate , I think iv lost fat but gain a little shape , just need to build muscle , but that all starts Monday AGAIN
> 
> Oh I tried to change my avatar , says press " reset" button then write what you want , iv tried 10 times now , and gym addict keeps coming back up ? No idea maybe it might need to update ?


I will be in your journal soon then!!!

Don't click reset when you do it just put your title in the small box underneath that and then save changes or whatever it says lol.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I will be in your journal soon then!!!
> 
> Don't click reset when you do it just put your title in the small box underneath that and then save changes or whatever it says lol.


Cheers bud  it's sorted , now a feel part of the team


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldskooler said:


> Cheers bud  it's sorted , now a feel part of the team


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Now the fun begins.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Glad it all went well mate, you got a journal now??
> 
> Yeah I am all good thanks, just had a couple of poo days but back again now.
> 
> You working hard?


Not got a new one just yet, but planning to start 1st week of August. My old one is here though: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/218442-i-guess-im-taking-seriously-journal-goosh-pics.html

Always working hard and sweating my tits off in this heat mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I will do that then mate, I will do 10mg @ 7am, 20mg @ 11am, 10mg @ 3pm and 10mg @ 7pm. I will try that and the way roblet has said too and see which I prefer  Cheers for the help mate


No worries mate, happy to help


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Now the fun begins.


Well take it easy iv sun burn :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pmsl.



You after your blue heart frenzy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Not got a new one just yet, but planning to start 1st week of August. My old one is here though: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/218442-i-guess-im-taking-seriously-journal-goosh-pics.html
> 
> Always working hard and sweating my tits off in this heat mate.


You will have to let me know when your up in the new one!! I like to follow journals of people, kind of wierd but its good to see alot of different peoples approaches to the same goal


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> View attachment 129090
> 
> ...


Haha, thats mint lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I am now offically not natty :confused1: not sure yet wether its a good thing or not. I am sure I will think different when I see results but I have always been so proud to be natty. Hey ho


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ahh good ol' blue hearts. Dan mundy has it right. enjoy!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ahh good ol' blue hearts. Dan mundy has it right. enjoy!


Yeah I am trying it dans way at 1st see how I get on.

You have a good hol mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I am trying it dans way at 1st see how I get on.
> 
> You have a good hol mate?


yes good thanks  glad to be back though =-]

enjoy the dbol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*YOU MASSIVE YET???!!! *

*
*


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> *YOU MASSIVE YET???!!! *
> 
> *
> *


Mate I am huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge  I am looking at getting on stage on Saturday, just hoping Jay Cutler ain't there as I don't want to show him up. Entering Worlds strongest man aswell lmao.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Mate I am huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge  I am looking at getting on stage on Saturday, just hoping Jay Cutler ain't there as I don't want to show him up. Entering Worlds strongest man aswell lmao.


That's the spirit!

:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well not been the best few days but I am trying to sort it. It seems a lot harder now the kids are off school as routine is shot to sh!t. Appetite is next to nothing, think it is down to the dbol. Might have to get me some B12 to see if it helps.

Cardio isn't amazing neither is lifting but it will get better!! Not sure WTF is going on but I need to sort it out!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Well not been the best few days but I am trying to sort it. It seems a lot harder now the kids are off school as routine is shot to sh!t. Appetite is next to nothing, think it is down to the dbol. Might have to get me some B12 to see if it helps.
> 
> Cardio isn't amazing neither is lifting but it will get better!! Not sure WTF is going on but I need to sort it out!!!


Just need to get your head back in it mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Mate I am huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge  I am looking at getting on stage on Saturday, just hoping Jay Cutler ain't there as I don't want to show him up. Entering Worlds strongest man aswell lmao.


That has scuppered my plans then!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I dont think b12 helps really unless its injected.

Try ravenous. dbol can thwart appetite just drink the food down with some water if ur struggling!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That has scuppered my plans then!!


Was you planning on competing to bigs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Was you planning on competing to bigs?


Not if you are mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not if you are mate
> View attachment 130529


Haha, won't be for a long time if I do mate. Would be in strongman if I did anyway.

you all good mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I dont think b12 helps really unless its injected.
> 
> Try ravenous. dbol can thwart appetite just drink the food down with some water if ur struggling!


Or half the dosage and take a large glass of grapefruit juice in with it,same effect http://www.ergo-log.com/grapefruit.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, won't be for a long time if I do mate. Would be in strongman if I did anyway.
> 
> you all good mate?


Mate I am the best I have ever been I recon,happy happy happy!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been suffering from lack of appetite with the dbol this last week, but yesterday I went with 20mg after each meal and that seems to have done the trick. Practically inhaled my dinner last night for the first time in ages. Only started on the nolva this morning after 2 weeks of dbol as my left nip started to look a little puffed up. How you finding the pumps from working out?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate I am the best I have ever been I recon,happy happy happy!


I am more than happy to hear your doing so well!! No matter what life throws at you your there fighting it and sticking two fingers up to it!!

Much planned for the rest of the week mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I have been suffering from lack of appetite with the dbol this last week, but yesterday I went with 20mg after each meal and that seems to have done the trick. Practically inhaled my dinner last night for the first time in ages. Only started on the nolva this morning after 2 weeks of dbol as my left nip started to look a little puffed up. How you finding the pumps from working out?


Haven't one a decent workout yet mate, got my 1st proper one tomorrow. Will I feel the pumps this early?

How's tricks mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Haven't one a decent workout yet mate, got my 1st proper one tomorrow. Will I feel the pumps this early?
> 
> How's tricks mate?


You could well do. Depends on how your body reacts to it I guess.

Am ok, had about a week off training due to random injuries, sh!t appetite due to weather and it being to hot, but should be back on the deadlifts tonight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am more than happy to hear your doing so well!! No matter what life throws at you your there fighting it and sticking two fingers up to it!!
> 
> Much planned for the rest of the week mate?


NEVER LET THE BAST4RDS GET YOU DOWN!

Taking it easy/training/diet you mate?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> You could well do. Depends on how your body reacts to it I guess.
> 
> Am ok, had about a week off training due to random injuries, sh!t appetite due to weather and it being to hot, but should be back on the deadlifts tonight.


I am the same with appetite etc, the heat is killing me and then the dbol just make it worse.

You up to much else mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I am the same with appetite etc, the heat is killing me and then the dbol just make it worse.
> 
> You up to much else mate?


Not really. Don't get much time what with trying to get 8 hours sleep a day and being out of the house at work for 12 hours


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> NEVER LET THE BAST4RDS GET YOU DOWN!
> 
> Taking it easy/training/diet you mate?


That's the best attitude mate, need to get me some of that!!

Same really, been to a party with one of the kids today and mown the lawn other than that just chilling.

How's Mrs Lbs and Mia?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Not really. Don't get much time what with trying to get 8 hours sleep a day and being out of the house at work for 12 hours


What is it you do again? Can't be very good having 4 hours spare everyday never mind eating and train etc.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am the same with appetite etc, the heat is killing me and then the dbol just make it worse.
> 
> You up to much else mate?


heat killing you?

wait till u are you are on tren/t3/dnp/clen then you will no what hot is like :lol:

not a bad idea from b4pjs on dbol after food? whats ur protocol for dbol?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> heat killing you?
> 
> wait till u are you are on tren/t3/dnp/clen then you will no what hot is like :lol:
> 
> not a bad idea from b4pjs on dbol after food? whats ur protocol for dbol?


I won't be touching any of them lol, I have heard to many bad things.

I am running 50mg a day spreading then out throughout the day with 20mg before training!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I won't be touching any of them lol, I have heard to many bad things.
> 
> I am running 50mg a day spreading then out throughout the day with 20mg before training!!


cant remember if i read what brand was is blue hearts?

try what b4pjs said or biglbs have some grapefruit juice with them.

haha you will use some of those at some point! tbh t3 i wouldnt run without it on cycle


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> What is it you do again? Can't be very good having 4 hours spare everyday never mind eating and train etc.


I work with databases, but commute from Reading to London, which adds 2 1/2 to 3 hours onto the working day. Really wish I could get a job closer to home that pays as well as what I can get in London. Would make life so much easier.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> cant remember if i read what brand was is blue hearts?
> 
> try what b4pjs said or biglbs have some grapefruit juice with them.
> 
> haha you will use some of those at some point! tbh t3 i wouldnt run without it on cycle


I agree with you on t3 as it helps protein turnover and fat burning at very low doses,i use them fairly often,however as for the Poison,pah fookin awful stuff Imo .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cannot find them! :cursing:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> cant remember if i read what brand was is blue hearts?
> 
> try what b4pjs said or biglbs have some grapefruit juice with them.
> 
> haha you will use some of those at some point! tbh t3 i wouldnt run without it on cycle


Yeah the DS Blue hearts, only got enough for about 6 weeks but I thought its a start 

I will try both the ways if my appetite goes again, seems a bit better today but not amazing still.

What is t3? I haven't got a clue about most of it lol



B4PJS said:


> I work with databases, but commute from Reading to London, which adds 2 1/2 to 3 hours onto the working day. Really wish I could get a job closer to home that pays as well as what I can get in London. Would make life so much easier.


That is sh!t mate, I couldn't do that. I cam imagine it is very good money though as most jobs like that are never mind in London.

Do you own your house or rent? Is relocating not an option??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Cannot find them! :cursing:


I will find my post and tag you in it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Cannot find them! :cursing:


Done it mate :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bonjour


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Bonjour


Ello stranger, hows it going?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How you getting on lad. I haven't checked in a while?

how long do we have left of the challenge. Time flies when you are training hard


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah the DS Blue hearts, only got enough for about 6 weeks but I thought its a start
> 
> I will try both the ways if my appetite goes again, seems a bit better today but not amazing still.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't do it if it was sh!t money! We own our place in Reading. Couldn't move back to London as it is a horrible place.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi...I..errrr...ummm...oh sod! I can't see whose journal I've gone into? Foook....need to go out to see where I am.....hello wherever I am? Gulp...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea not bad mate

you going good still?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay...sorted....abbi is lovely! You lucky bloke...but I guess you know that right?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hi...I..errrr...ummm...oh sod! I can't see whose journal I've gone into? Foook....need to go out to see where I am.....hello wherever I am? Gulp...





Flubs said:


> Okay...sorted....abbi is lovely! You lucky bloke...but I guess you know that right?


Aup flubs, thanks for popping in  Can't believe you forgot about me  haha

I do know how lucky I am don't you worry about that!!! How's things in flubland?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Yea not bad mate
> 
> you going good still?


Not the best but getting there mate!!

New avi looks good!!!

Hows the family?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fùcks going off in here then?!

:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fùcks going off in here then?!
> 
> :lol:


Not much mate  Got the fooking sh!ts off my daughter so in for a fun day again!! Only had the [email protected] last week and got it again!!!

How are you matey?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Not much mate  Got the fooking sh!ts off my daughter so in for a fun day again!! Only had the [email protected] last week and got it again!!!
> 
> How are you matey?


Kids, full of germs 

I'm good thanks mate 

So no training today in fear of pooing yourself :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Kids, full of germs
> 
> I'm good thanks mate
> 
> So no training today in fear of pooing yourself :lol:


Yeah my daughter has been a bit ill for a few days!! Still managed to run around like fook at a party yesterday but is ill and manage to spread the love to me lol. So yeah no training for me today and if it hasn't gone by tomorrow you have no chance of me squatting lmao

Glad your well mate, you at work?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hows it going with cecil buddy?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

How you finding the DBol mate? you sorted out the appetite issues yet?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> How you finding the DBol mate? you sorted out the appetite issues yet?


Appetite seems fine at the minute mate, not trained properly yet but should be tomorrow. You going well?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Not much mate  Got the fooking sh!ts off my daughter so in for a fun day again!! Only had the [email protected] last week and got it again!!!
> 
> How are you matey?


Join the club mate ive had it ages. Really do need to get to the docs cant be normal to be sh1tting like this for 3 weeks lol.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Appetite seems fine at the minute mate, not trained properly yet but should be tomorrow. You going well?


All going good now the weather has cooled down and I have my appetite back. Strength is going through the roof and am starting to see some good gains


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Join the club mate ive had it ages. Really do need to get to the docs cant be normal to be sh1tting like this for 3 weeks lol.


Lol mine has stopped now I just need to get my heart back with training again!!! Having to stop using cecil now from the end of this month as I need to save for our holiday and its an expense I can't afford aswell. Really gutted but its for the family so will be a lot better for me!!!

You should really get docs with that mate!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> All going good now the weather has cooled down and I have my appetite back. Strength is going through the roof and am starting to see some good gains


But it warms up again tomorrow lol, @Suprakill4 will be happy to hear that haha

Glad its getting better for you mate, you look like a bit more weight is on you in your avi!!!

How much weight you put on now?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol mine has stopped now I just need to get my heart back with training again!!! Having to stop using cecil now from the end of this month as I need to save for our holiday and its an expense I can't afford aswell. Really gutted but its for the family so will be a lot better for me!!!
> 
> You should really get docs with that mate!!


I will eventually mate. Immodium keeps it from squirting out for now.

Weather -


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> But it warms up again tomorrow lol, @Suprakill4 will be happy to hear that haha
> 
> Glad its getting better for you mate, you look like a bit more weight is on you in your avi!!!
> 
> How much weight you put on now?


send me your avi pic.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> But it warms up again tomorrow lol, @Suprakill4 will be happy to hear that haha
> 
> Glad its getting better for you mate, you look like a bit more weight is on you in your avi!!!
> 
> How much weight you put on now?


I last checked last weekend after a week of [email protected] eating and had lost a kilo from my previous high of 61kg, so that was 5kg in 5weeks. 60 last weekend, but so far this week feels like I have packed it back on so hopefully should be at least 62 by the end of the week. This was me last year:



MASSIVE Difference and was well happy when I came across these photos yesterday


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I will eventually mate. Immodium keeps it from squirting out for now.
> 
> Weather -


Sounds nice lmao, rather you than me mate. Do you think its because of the volume of food you consume?

Yeah its supposed to be getting warmer again from tomorrow but won't last long I don't think!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds nice lmao, rather you than me mate. Do you think its because of the volume of food you consume?
> 
> Yeah its supposed to be getting warmer again from tomorrow but won't last long I don't think!!!


No idea mate, only been the last 3 weeks, been on same diet about 10 weeks.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> send me your avi pic.


You want a picture of my wifes t!ts? lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> You want a picture of my wifes t!ts? lmao


Yes please.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I last checked last weekend after a week of [email protected] eating and had lost a kilo from my previous high of 61kg, so that was 5kg in 5weeks. 60 last weekend, but so far this week feels like I have packed it back on so hopefully should be at least 62 by the end of the week. This was me last year:
> 
> View attachment 131516
> View attachment 131517
> ...


Definitely see a difference mate!! Well done mate!

You bulking for a while then?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes please.


Abbi is in shock lmao, she said "but I have got to meet him next year" lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Abbi is in shock lmao, she said "but I have got to meet him next year" lol


Exactly! this is a nice ice breaker.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Definitely see a difference mate!! Well done mate!
> 
> You bulking for a while then?


Did a 10 week stint last year then been on it for 6 weeks properly this year since the start of the comp. When I put my mind to it, the weight packs on, only problem I have is I don't particularly like eating!!!

Gonna be bulking up until the end of next March if possible, got some WC Tritest coming this week that should help with increasing the appetite


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly! this is a nice ice breaker.


Well she has seen you semi naked about a million times in your journal lol. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what to do


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Well she has seen you semi naked about a million times in your journal lol. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what to do


Exactly!!!! And she saw my bum out pic in bath?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Did a 10 week stint last year then been on it for 6 weeks properly this year since the start of the comp. When I put my mind to it, the weight packs on, only problem I have is I don't particularly like eating!!!
> 
> Gonna be bulking up until the end of next March if possible, got some WC Tritest coming this week that should help with increasing the appetite


I'm not to keen on eating clean foods either lol, can eat junk till it comes out my ears though lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly!!!! And she saw my bum out pic in bath?


where do I send?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> where do I send?


Pm will do


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pm will do


 I can't do it as it needs a link an I am thick and don't know how to lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pm will do


PM me your email


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I suspect my inbox is going to get hammered with forwarding requests lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I suspect my inbox is going to get hammered with forwarding requests lmao.


Lmao, that is probably the cleanest picture of Abbi we have on the lappy lol. The rest are never free though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Lmao, that is probably the cleanest picture of Abbi we have on the lappy lol. The rest are never free though


Tease! lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I'm not to keen on eating clean foods either lol, can eat junk till it comes out my ears though lmao.


I just don't enjoy eating much to be honest. Never been a fan of the junk either. A good restaurant will get my saliva flowing though, hence why I enjoyed The Fat Duck so much (apart from the bill that is!)


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I just don't enjoy eating much to be honest. Never been a fan of the junk either. A good restaurant will get my saliva flowing though, hence why I enjoyed The Fat Duck so much (apart from the bill that is!)


Oh yeah you went to the Fat Duck. That was amazing I imagine!! Was it actually Heston as the Chef or someone else??


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Make food your friend buddy if you want to get big


I am just cramming it down to be honest, don't enjoy feeling full all the time but wanna get big so am dealing with it.



paulandabbi said:


> Oh yeah you went to the Fat Duck. That was amazing I imagine!! Was it actually Heston as the Chef or someone else??


I think he does more of the research side of things tbh. The restaurant actually employs 40 chefs to make the food. Tis fricking awesome!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I am just cramming it down to be honest, don't enjoy feeling full all the time but wanna get big so am dealing with it.
> 
> I think he does more of the research side of things tbh. The restaurant actually employs 40 chefs to make the food. Tis fricking awesome!


I could imagine, some of the things he's done are crazy!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just joined team solid, or will be very soon. I was impressed with you photos so decided to give @solidcecil a go. You should get some kind of recommend a friend type bonus :whistling: .

I have subbed and will be catching up in the next day or two.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I have just joined team solid, or will be very soon. I was impressed with you photos so decided to give @solidcecil a go. You should get some kind of recommend a friend type bonus :whistling: .
> 
> I have subbed and will be catching up in the next day or two.


Welcome to the teamsolid matey. Look like you have a good starting position with your body.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I have just joined team solid, or will be very soon. I was impressed with you photos so decided to give @solidcecil a go. You should get some kind of recommend a friend type bonus :whistling: .
> 
> I have subbed and will be catching up in the next day or two.


Aup mate, welcome to Team Solid!! Sadly for me I will be leaving Team Solid in just over 2 weeks as I can't afford to do it and save for my holiday!! You are in amazing hands with @solidcecil and I am wounded I can't stay with him!

I happily recommend him to everyone I can and think I have got him atleast 5 people lol.

I would love to follow your progress with SC though so you will have to let me know if you start a journal or anything!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> I just don't enjoy eating much to be honest. Never been a fan of the junk either. A good restaurant will get my saliva flowing though, hence why I enjoyed The Fat Duck so much (apart from the bill that is!)





Mikey81 said:


> Make food your friend buddy if you want to get big


Or do as i do and have to forcefeed most of the time. I hate eating most of the time, carbs mainly but just try ya best to get it down.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Or do as i do and have to forcefeed most of the time. I hate eating most of the time, carbs mainly but just try ya best to get it down.


Its what I do at the moment mate. Hate feeling full and bloated all the time, but needs must!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> Its what I do at the moment mate. Hate feeling full and bloated all the time, but needs must!


Me too but stick to it and the gains shall come.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mikey81 said:


> I'm not surprised you struggle at 6000 cals a day


Yeah it aint easy mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, welcome to Team Solid!! Sadly for me I will be leaving Team Solid in just over 2 weeks as I can't afford to do it and save for my holiday!! You are in amazing hands with @solidcecil and I am wounded I can't stay with him!
> 
> I happily recommend him to everyone I can and think I have got him atleast 5 people lol.
> 
> I would love to follow your progress with SC though so you will have to let me know if you start a journal or anything!!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206384-2013-new-start-new-me.html

Feel free to pop in any time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Welcome to the teamsolid matey. Look like you have a good starting position with your body.


Thanks. I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@CG2507

Have a look at my starting pictures, they are about where I am now aswell after being an idiot for a few weeks!!

If you want the challenge of "team bigbear" vs "team solid" let me know. I am sure our coaches won't mind


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fcuks happening today then sausage jockey?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

THIS IS LIKE SHOUTING IN AN EMPTY CAVE.....HALLO....HALLO...............LLO.....LO...O


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hell be back im sure!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@paulandabbi, you still alive bud?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Paul told me he is having little rest from the forum to focus on his training and diet 100%


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Paul told me he is having little rest from the forum to focus on his training and diet 100%


Cheers for the update SC, good to hear he is still ok :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers for the update SC, good to hear he is still ok :thumb:


Yeah he's fine, just refocusing himself.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find that the forum keeps me more focused but everyone is different. As long as he's still training and eating well all is good.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

@paulandabbi - Just checking in to say, hope you're alright pal after reading the above. We all have wobbles but we're all here to offer encouragement when we go off on one. Hope your bank holiday goes well mate, it's meant to be a warm one too, good for getting out and about and enjoying yourself so make sure you take some time to.

Al.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

In the words of Lional Richie.....Hello


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> In the words of Lional Richie.....Hello


SRS?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> SRS?


Deadly


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/247075-paul-team-solid-take-2-a.html

A link to new journal^^^^^

@Milky when you get a minute could you lock this one please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested

:thumbup1:


----------

